# The dreaded grocery store pick up.



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you’ve seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they’re pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they’re (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They’ve figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride. 

Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I’m sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn’t care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Just don’t do grocery pick up period... problem solve.


----------



## SuperSunny (Nov 15, 2017)

Cancelled when you see "grosscery" ping or loaded shopping cart.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


Same as when passengers hide open containers behind their back. Paxholes!


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Maybe you didn't get a tip because you didn't help them? Maybe you didn't get a tip because they are on a fixed income and can't afford it? If two people are buying a ton of groceries, then it's probably for the entire month. If your portion of the fare was $2.29, then it may have cost them $5 or more. That's huge when you don't have a lot of money, but need to eat. 

I help everyone with their bags. I draw the line at going up to the 2nd floor, but I'll help get close enough. They appreciate it but I'm secretly just trying to speed things up. LOL I even got a tip from a pax who I KNEW couldn't afford it, but she did it because I helped. Bless her heart.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

If $5 bux is too much for them... Let them take the bus or ride a bike... This aint a ****ing charity... Im running a business... I refuse to pick up groceries.. not happening.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

I get probably five grocery runs a week. Happy to do it for these people. It is a service they need.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Classical Telecaster said:


> I get probably five grocery runs a week. Happy to do it for these people. It is a service they need.


We call it MATA, MEMPHIS AREA TRANSIT AUTHORITY... and as far as Im concerned they can download a bus stop schedule and quit wasting our time...


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Dekero said:


> If $5 bux is too much for them... Let them take the bus or ride a bike... This aint a @@@@ing charity... Im running a business... I refuse to pick up groceries.. not happening.


 How would they get a boatload of groceries on a BUS?!! And yeah, some people don't have a lot budgeted for transportation to and from the grocery store each month. Especially when it comes to large hauls. It's easier and quicker to just help.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> How would they get a boatload of groceries on a BUS?!! And yeah, some people don't have a lot budgeted for transportation to and from the grocery store each month. Especially when it comes to large hauls. It's easier and quicker to just help.


REPEAT after me... NOT MY ****ING PROBLEM.. I OWN A CAR... SO IM GOOD


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Don't blame them.
Blame LUBER for cutting rates to free99.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

REPEAT after me...YOU MAY NOT ALWAYS OWN THAT CAR...THEN YOU'LL WISH PEOPLE HELPED YOU OUT. But you'd probably complain about that, forgetting how you treated people when you were able to help.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


Sounds like why I decline every single Walmat/grocery store I get. They always live within 2 miles and always have a trunk full of bags to load and unload. For fun sometimes they are in a wheelchair. Or on the third floor.

Call me a jerk, go ahead. This isn't charity, it's a business.

They never. Ever. Tip.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

you lost entire forum with Mario Andretti.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Dekero said:


> We call it MATA, MEMPHIS AREA TRANSIT AUTHORITY... and as far as Im concerned they can download a bus stop schedule and quit wasting our time...


You clearly have a genuine love for mankind. It's really great when the Uber wealthy look at the less fortunate ones and are willing to take a couple minutes from their business and lend a hand.

Karma does happen. I had a woman who loaded my car with her groceries and than had her passel of kids unload it at the rental mobile home. It was a $3 ride and neither expected nor received a tip. Wished them Merry Christmas as I drove to my next fare which was $12.92 on the app plus a $20 tip. Merry Christmas to me.

It is a service business and I treat it that way. The money will follow.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mikeh013 said:


> They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.


I have seen similar in the cab business. One of the favourites was five people would put hands in the air. Back then, you got a buck and fifty for each passenger after the first. Of course, the drivers were running over each other to pick up these people. Four of them would then put one passenger into the "lucky" driver's cab. Usually, this passenger was going somewhere that you did not want to go.

Here, we have hospitals that have dummy accounts on Lyft for their dumping transports. You get a Lyft ping for "Sarah" and you see a photograph of a lady in scrubs. You go there and some lady in scrubs comes out, allright, and puts someone else into your car who is going somewhere that you would prefer not to go. What is worse is that these people realise that the hospital is paying for the ride and they want you to chauffeur them on their errands. I must explain to them that I am being paid to take them to _______________ and that is the only place that we are going. No, I will not stop for a minute at Seven Eleven, no, I will not stop at Checkers so that you can eat it in the car and slop half of it all over my seats and floor and no I will not stop at CVS so that you can go in and get a roll of paper towels, even though all of the above are on the way.

There are some hospitals here from which I will not accept Lyft pings.



Mikeh013 said:


> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


Even the Uber Boy Scouts and Lyft Camp Fire Girls here will admit that it is acceptable simply not to accept the ping if you do not want to deal with this.

I will actually do grocery stores in the city, here. I will shy from them in the suburbs at times, but not always. I just help them take the bags from the cart(s) and put them into the trunk. Upon arrival, they come out of the trunk and onto the kerb. If they want anything more, they must make it worth my while. Asking me for anything more without the offer of a cash tip gets a song and a dance and an automatic one star.



whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Maybe you didn't get a tip because you didn't help them?


As much as I tend to take the drivers' side when it comes to tipping, I can understand a customer's not doing it if you do not help them. Conversely, we have become so jaded because so few people do tip when you do help, that many simply will not do it. If you do not do it, though, do not expect a tip.



Mikeh013 said:


> Maybe you didn't get a tip because they are on a fixed income and can't afford it? If two people are buying a ton of groceries, then it's probably for the entire month. If your portion of the fare was $2.29, then it may have cost them $5 or more. That's huge when you don't have a lot of money, but need to eat.


There is that. I will help the elderly, disabled (temporary or permanent). I might even help a mother who is trying to manage all of those groceries and five small children. As inveterate a shuffler as I am, it is rare that I shuffle these, unless it is on POOL.



Mikeh013 said:


> I even got a tip from a pax who I KNEW couldn't afford it, but she did it because I helped. Bless her heart.


It is rare that I get a tip from passengers who CAN afford it. If I drive the cab, though, ninety five per--cent of the people tip. If I schlepp grocery bags to the door, I will get a decent tip for it if I am driving the cab. T. Kalanick was the one who messed up that for the TNC boys.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

I've done a few and realized its just one of those trips that's usually not worth it, karma excluded. On the other side, it's like UE mall pickups. Its more time consuming and normally doesn't garner a tip regardless of effort.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


You have to one star these people


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Galveston said:


> You have to one star these people


You don't.

And thanks for helping me maintain my 5.0 rating by looking pretty decent compared to drivers who despise their passengers.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Uber has a new shill brigade it seems.

Proper compensation is the issue, I do not work for United Way.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

If I accept a grocery store ping I take the trip because Its my fault I didn't position myself correctly. I drive at night so when it does happen its usually an employee. Still. Know your market.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> If your portion of the fare was $2.29, then it may have cost them $5 or more. That's huge when you don't have a lot of money, but need to eat.


If $5 is a lot to them why not walk and save $5? Just make more frequent trips and get fewer items.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I hardly get grocery pings. The worst one was a lady who bought fish or some sort of seafood. Car smelled like death the whole trip.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Classical Telecaster said:


> You don't.
> 
> And thanks for helping me maintain my 5.0 rating by looking pretty decent compared to drivers who despise their passengers.


Well then don't downrate them, ant. You can take her again and again. I won't. I'm not a charity.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't like grocery runs but I take them. And I've never had anybody take 15 minutes to load or unload a car. It takes no more than about 30 seconds to load a cartfull of groceries into the car. And if you run into a case where the apartment isn't close, you simply instruct them to leave the bags on the curb. They can usually find a safe spot nearby to unload. I've had this happen and I've never had anybody argue the point.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Hey I work with low income and first generation families, also volunteer two year of full time volunteering. When I drive uber most of the time I am running a business. Key in business is to maximize profit. Sure once in while it’s nice to do favor, but 80% of grocery run are short and with lots of groceries. It makes business sense to avoid this rides because no income is to be made. This is business and not charity. If u want to provide charity go volunteer on your time.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> I hardly get grocery pings. The worst one was a lady who bought fish or some sort of seafood. Car smelled like death the whole trip.
> View attachment 389710


I hardly ever get grocery store pings either. I know where most of them are at :biggrin: Helping out the fellow driver :whistling:


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Truthfully, these have massively declined in the last few years,

*and this is going on the knowledge that they are often cheaper in a taxi than uber/lyft and have been for a long time*

the grocery deliver services have nipped a lot of these in the bud and made them disappear.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> We call it MATA, MEMPHIS AREA TRANSIT AUTHORITY... and as far as Im concerned they can download a bus stop schedule and quit wasting our time...


.&#128078;&#128078;&#128078;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> REPEAT after me...YOU MAY NOT ALWAYS OWN THAT CAR...THEN YOU'LL WISH PEOPLE HELPED YOU OUT. But you'd probably complain about that, forgetting how you treated people when you were able to help.


I wash my hands of you.... Be a dummy if you want to... Im gonna run my business as a profitable one... Next



Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> .&#128078;&#128078;&#128078;


Keep on ANTng on... TAMPA has been voted as one of if not the WORST TOWNS to Uber in based on rates.... you got nothing I wanna hear... Move along.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I wash my hands of you.... Be a dummy if you want to... Im gonna run my business as a profitable one... Next
> 
> 
> Keep on ANTng on... TAMPA has been voted as one of if not the WORST TOWNS to Uber in based on rates.... you got nothing I wanna hear... Move along.


Rates have nothing to do with being a decent human being. You got nothing the human race needs. Move along.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Rates have nothing to do with being a decent human being. You got nothing the human race needs. Move along.


Make that .58 cents a mile oh wait i mean $.09 a min while you play grocery boy...dumbass

And for reference the human race doesn't pay my Bills so **** em...


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> View attachment 210470
> About right for me lol and in those groceries was 2X cases of natty light, yeah I'm going to get right on that


This was me at HEB a couple years ago...when the rates were bearable in my mind


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Make that .58 cents a mile oh wait i mean $.09 a min while you play grocery boy...dumbass
> 
> And for reference the human race doesn't pay my Bills so @@@@ em...


.6528 on X and .8712 on Xl. Get your story straight. Being a kind decent person that is respected by other people. PRICELESS.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Uber has a new shill brigade it seems.
> 
> Proper compensation is the issue, I do not work for United Way.


These people very well not be uber shills
When I first started I was all about taking all the pings and helping everyone 
After a little while i figured it out
I told my kids
"you have to look at who is talking before you care about what they say" 
if a homeless person calls you a bum
it doesnt mean too much
New members are all about stars badges and the community lol
They will probably come around..


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

The cab is usually about the same or slightly less than UberX on the groceries in the city. This is the case on all of the short to mediocre trips here. If there is even a mild surge (where Uber charges the customer a smaller multiplier but gives the driver nothing), the cab is decidedly less expensive. More and more people in this market are learning this.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Truthfully, these have massively declined in the last few years,
> 
> *and this is going on the knowledge that they are often cheaper in a taxi than uber/lyft and have been for a long time*
> 
> the grocery deliver services have nipped a lot of these in the bud and made them disappear.


True.

I've only ever picked up grocery passengers from Walmart, Safeway and the local Asian market. Never from Whole Foods, Trader Joe's or Kroger's equivalents. A third of the pickups were employees. Tips were actually acceptable in many cases, except for the Asian market who were horrid college students.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Classical Telecaster said:


> You don't.
> 
> And thanks for helping me maintain my 5.0 rating by looking pretty decent compared to drivers who despise their passengers.


Exactly. Just doing the bare minimum next to some other drivers makes us look like saints, I suppose.


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

Yeah this is a hard shuffle or cancel every time for me. They never care how much of your time they wasted.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

With Lyft they'll give the actual pickup so I decline, with Uber they'll try and sneak it in with their obfuscation and I'll cancel - accepted trip by accident.

Learnt the hard way, massively unprofitable.

If I want to donate my time I'll do Meals on Wheels or some other direct help action. I get 8 hours of volunteer time off at my full time job, this year a bunch of us at work helped repair/paint a horse stable location that allows kids with special needs to experience horse therapy.

I don't need to lose money on grocery store runs with U/L to keep my Karma in the balance.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


I will call you insensitive. I pick up people at Wal-Mart all the time. Yesterday picked up grandma, ma, and child. Had about 20 bags. Helped them put in my spacey rear. Drove them to apt complex. Told them I would assist. Unit was in back of building. I took the heaviest bags to their door. This is a common occurrence for me and I'm happy to do it. There's a guy who needs a walker that I have picked up at WM at least 20 times. Gotten to know him well.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I always cancel when I see pickup is at ShopRite. They never tip and it's always a $3.66 trip. Those rides are a total waste


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> .6528 on X and .8712 on Xl. Get your story straight. Being a kind decent person that is respected by other people. PRICELESS.


Hahahha you said Respect in rideshare...you are delusional.


Classical Telecaster said:


> You clearly have a genuine love for mankind. It's really great when the Uber wealthy look at the less fortunate ones and are willing to take a couple minutes from their business and lend a hand.
> 
> Karma does happen. I had a woman who loaded my car with her groceries and than had her passel of kids unload it at the rental mobile home. It was a $3 ride and neither expected nor received a tip. Wished them Merry Christmas as I drove to my next fare which was $12.92 on the app plus a $20 tip. Merry Christmas to me.
> 
> It is a service business and I treat it that way. The money will follow.


That's sweet...my accountant tells me. I can't pay my bills on warm fuzzy feelings or badges for that matter. So until that changes I guess you all will have to think Im a horrible person for not allowing government subsidized income individuals use my car as public transportation. Im not paid by the minute, Im paid by the mile.. so I'm not loading or allowing anyone else to load their Kroger run into my car for 10 mins...

Think this makes me a bad person... How bout lets spin it this way... I did what I needed to do in life to make sure I had the necessities such as transportation and insurance and all that goes with being an adult... Why is it all of a sudden my fault that these people didnt? Its bad enough my taxes probably paid for the groceries, but Now Im a bad guy for not shuttling them around as well.. to hell with that...

And to those of you blasting me for this position... Get the F over yourselves...


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> I will call you insensitive. I pick up people at Wal-Mart all the time. Yesterday picked up grandma, ma, and child. Had about 20 bags. Helped them put in my spacey rear. Drove them to apt complex. Told them I would assist. Unit was in back of building. I took the heaviest bags to their door. This is a common occurrence for me and I'm happy to do it. There's a guy who needs a walker that I have picked up at WM at least 20 times. Gotten to know him well.


Then label me insensitive. So why don't you get some "Free Rides" business cards made up and start handing them out to people at Walmart? Your free ride share business will boom and you'll be the pillar of your community.

For the record, my wife and I donate time and money to K-9 Angels, a local animal rescue shelter in Houston. I sleep great at night knowing we're making a difference in the lives of creatures that are truly helpless, not those looking to take advantage of others.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Dekero said:


> If $5 bux is too much for them... Let them take the bus or ride a bike... This aint a @@@@ing charity... Im running a business... I refuse to pick up groceries.. not happening.





Another Uber Driver said:


> I have seen similar in the cab business. One of the favourites was five people would put hands in the air. Back then, you got a buck and fifty for each passenger after the first. Of course, the drivers were running over each other to pick up these people. Four of them would then put one passenger into the "lucky" driver's cab. Usually, this passenger was going somewhere that you did not want to go.
> 
> Here, we have hospitals that have dummy accounts on Lyft for their dumping transports. You get a Lyft ping for "Sarah" and you see a photograph of a lady in scrubs. You go there and some lady in scrubs comes out, allright, and puts someone else into your car who is going somewhere that you would prefer not to go. What is worse is that these people realise that the hospital is paying for the ride and they want you to chauffeur them on their errands. I must explain to them that I am being paid to take them to _______________ and that is the only place that we are going. No, I will not stop for a minute at Seven Eleven, no, I will not stop at Checkers so that you can eat it in the car and slop half of it all over my seats and floor and no I will not stop at CVS so that you can go in and get a roll of paper towels, even though all of the above are on the way.
> 
> ...


 Now that I have all of your attention, how often does this "basket full of groceries" happen? As of right now I have 2,448 rides. I'm thinking this has happened to me maybe 5 times.A lot of stuff that is complained about on this forum rarely happens. I'm betting that 2,435 of my rides have been simple pick up and drop off. I'm not going to turn into a nasty person over those 13 rides. I do agree that there should be a timer button for stops and I wouldn't disagree it could be used unloading stuff.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Mikeh013 said:


> Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment.


Had almost the exact same scenario. Except I ran groceries up to their apartment with them. I knew I wasn't going to get a tip, they were in the hood.

Why? I wanted to get a move on and needed exercise. While they did not tip, they were appreciative.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Now that I have all of your attention, how often does this "basket full of groceries" happen? As of right now I have 2,448 rides. I'm thinking this has happened to me maybe 5 times.A lot of stuff that is complained about on this forum rarely happens. I'm betting that 2,435 of my rides have been simple pick up and drop off. I'm not going to turn into a nasty person over those 13 rides. I do agree that there should be a timer button for stops and I wouldn't disagree it could be used unloading stuff.


Lol well you don't turn nasty person because you make business conscious decision. I don't do grocery because usually they are very short rides and increase chance of those dreaded two carts full groceries. So I made a business decision not take invest on those rides. Also I can guaranteed I do more volunteer and kind actions for stranger then your idea about Groceries pick ups.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Make that .58 cents a mile oh wait i mean $.09 a min while you play grocery boy...dumbass
> 
> And for reference the human race doesn't pay my Bills so @@@@ em...


You're the regular Gordon Gekko of ride share.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> These people very well not be uber shills
> When I first started I was all about taking all the pings and helping everyone
> After a little while i figured it out
> I told my kids
> ...


I think they work for Uber and lyft


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Coachman said:


> You're the regular Gordon Gekko of ride share.


Luckily I cant tell if thats good or bad.. so Ill refrain from putting you on blast and assume you meant well... You should chalk this up to a win.. I never give any slack....


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Luckily I cant tell if thats good or bad.. so Ill refrain from putting you on blast and assume you meant well... You should chalk this up to a win.. I never give any slack....


The personification of LABTYD.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Things I do for charity on my OWN time: 
1. Drive vets without cars to the VA and back from their appointments.
2. Volunteer labor at animal shelters and act as a foster home.
3. Meals on wheels.

Things I refuse to do while on the clock: 
1. Charity.

I drive to make a profit, and lately you have to be a bit cut throat to make a profit around here. 

I'm not making money by: 
1. Taking people home from the grocery store after they load up on crap like their expecting the bloody apocalypse. 
2. Stopping so that you can grab smokes or doing a round trip to the liquor store.
3. Waiting for some ignorant person to make their way to my car at 4:50, thinking that their time is more valuable than mine.
4. Acting as a moving truck.
5. Driving crappily behaved college kids around for minimum pay trips only to be down-rated because 'lolwhutnoaux?!'.

Call me ruthless, mean, and a horrible human being, but I got bills to pay, hobbies that I enjoy, and places that I like seeing. If warm fuzzies and 'yay' badges will start paying for that, then I MIGHT become a bit more tolerant of people's rudeness in thinking that only they and their time matters. Until then, I'm just gonna keep noping out of those crappy situations. 
There are PLENTY of ants that will happily take them where they'd like to go, I'm sure.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

percy_ardmore said:


> I will call you insensitive. I pick up people at Wal-Mart all the time. Yesterday picked up grandma, ma, and child. Had about 20 bags. Helped them put in my spacey rear. Drove them to apt complex. Told them I would assist. Unit was in back of building. I took the heaviest bags to their door. This is a common occurrence for me and I'm happy to do it. There's a guy who needs a walker that I have picked up at WM at least 20 times. Gotten to know him well.


Clearly you're not fearing eviction from unpaid rent. Others don't have the LUXURY of doing CHARITY


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Galveston said:


> Clearly you're not fearing eviction from unpaid rent. Others don't have the LUXURY of doing CHARITY


I'll cut you some slack this time. I'll take some time to empathize with your point of view. It's hard to do charity work while hiding in bushes with a camera.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I'll cut you some slack this time. I'll take some time to empathize with your point of view. It's hard to do charity work while hiding in bushes with a camera.


You should concern yourself with the greater picture. Workers are getting screwed by rideshare companies and shills on here wanna guilt is into not working for free or at our expense


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i just tell them i have a boom box in my truck zero room for your groceries . its the truth. and yes these grocery stores are a total joke. 3 dollar 1 mile 5 minute loading 10 minute unloading .


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Galveston said:


> You should concern yourself with the greater picture. Workers are getting screwed by rideshare companies and shills on here wanna guilt is into not working for free or at our expense


I don't disagree with you. It isn't the customers fault that we only get 3 to 5 dollars. Uber is setting pay and prices. The customer is just using a service that is being offered to them. They see a transportation service being offered. They go on the app and are given a price. They accept not knowing that you have hated them for years. Some have tipped me,some haven't. They could do better. We are not the only service people that get stiffed. Ask a pizza delivery person,a bartender, a waitress/waiter. I got a haircut today. I tipped the person,some don't.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> How would they get a boatload of groceries on a BUS?!! And yeah, some people don't have a lot budgeted for transportation to and from the grocery store each month. Especially when it comes to large hauls. It's easier and quicker to just help.


They should consider " Convenience " when they Tip!

But
They do not Tip !

Screw Them !

Let them roll groceries home 1 can at a time !


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


I passed one of these the other day.

The woman was standing there with a HUGE cart of groceries and yet still..... I drove by I didn't know if she saw me or not.

YIKES! Should I wait around and cancel?

She BLEW MY PHONE UP.

I thought I was important or something.

I still didn't do it though.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


Grocery pickups are a pain. Some are okay; but, 80 - 90% are undesirable. Beginning to cancel most of them.

Even worse are the grocery stops in a ride. These, I now, flat out refuse.



Greenfox said:


> I passed one of these the other day.
> 
> The woman was standing there with a HUGE cart of groceries and yet still..... I drove by I didn't know if she saw me or not.
> 
> ...


At least you felt important. And, hopefully, enjoyed cancelling. &#128513;


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I don't disagree with you. It isn't the customers fault that we only get 3 to 5 dollars. Uber is setting pay and prices. The customer is just using a service that is being offered to them. They see a transportation service being offered. They go on the app and are given a price. They accept not knowing that you have hated them for years. Some have tipped me,some haven't. They could do better. We are not the only service people that get stiffed. Ask a pizza delivery person,a bartender, a waitress/waiter. I got a haircut today. I tipped the person,some don't.


The problem is when we are still screwed even with a 20% tip.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> They should consider " Convenience " when they Tip!
> 
> But
> They do not Tip !
> ...


Merry Christmas,



Greenfox said:


> I passed one of these the other day.
> 
> The woman was standing there with a HUGE cart of groceries and yet still..... I drove by I didn't know if she saw me or not.
> 
> ...


Why not? You were there


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Merry Christmas,
> 
> Why not? You were there


she tried calling.

MEAN!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

you have no car, you cant eat out everyday as its too expensive, you cant take a bus and lug bags. You need door to door service with your grocery bags......uber pool is the best, cheapest and only option......we must understand riders mentality.

just a tip to the riders, I understand, just load your own bags......


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

I once helped someone with two cartloads of groceries at Walmart. Loaded & unloaded cheerfully- while grumbling internally. Nearly died of shock when my passenger thanked me & put a $10 bill cash tip in my hand! True story


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dnlbaboof said:


> you have no car, you cant eat out everyday as its too expensive, you cant take a bus and lug bags. You need door to door service with your grocery bags......uber pool is the best, cheapest and only option......we must understand riders mentality.
> 
> just a tip to the riders, I understand, just load your own bags......


The Solution is SIMPLE !


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

1st day in 2015 took a Walmart haven't picked up a grocery store since, although I have enjoyed many a cancel shuffle fee when I needed to head to one for milk or something. I learn the first time I touch a hot stove not to touch it again, even though they try to hide pick up address you can still tell & ignore & when they succeed in tricking you it's easy to cancel, let the 96% who fail drive for free it won't be me....


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I don't disagree with you. It isn't the customers fault that we only get 3 to 5 dollars. Uber is setting pay and prices. The customer is just using a service that is being offered to them. They see a transportation service being offered. They go on the app and are given a price. They accept not knowing that you have hated them for years. Some have tipped me,some haven't. They could do better. We are not the only service people that get stiffed. Ask a pizza delivery person,a bartender, a waitress/waiter. I got a haircut today. I tipped the person,some don't.


My hairstylist knows without a doubt a $10 spot is coming. And sometimes a $20 if I've had a good week.... and I get excellent service. Because of it... She even cut my hair first in front of about 5 people one day.. explaining to them that "I had an appointment" people get service when they pay for service... In a service business. Wanna be cheap? Ok fine but don't let me hear you ***** when your service is sub par. Live and learn dipshyt


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> My hairstylist knows without a doubt a $10 spot is coming. And sometimes a $20 if I've had a good week.... and I get excellent service. Because of it... She even cut my hair first in front of about 5 people one day.. explaining to them that "I had an appointment" people get service when they pay for service... In a service business. Wanna be cheap? Ok fine but don't let me hear you @@@@@ when your service is sub par. Live and learn dipshyt


I have been cutting my own hair at home for over a decade. That's maybe $1,400 saved. &#128176;

I tip myself nothing and pay myself well. My boss can't fire me.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I have been cutting my own hair at home for over a decade. That's maybe $1,400 saved. &#128176;
> 
> I tip myself nothing and pay myself well. My boss can't fire me.


Yeah.. umm no.. can't do it..

I gotta look fly for a white guy...


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Maybe you didn't get a tip because you didn't help them? Maybe you didn't get a tip because they are on a fixed income and can't afford it? If two people are buying a ton of groceries, then it's probably for the entire month. If your portion of the fare was $2.29, then it may have cost them $5 or more. That's huge when you don't have a lot of money, but need to eat.
> 
> I help everyone with their bags. I draw the line at going up to the 2nd floor, but I'll help get close enough. They appreciate it but I'm secretly just trying to speed things up. LOL I even got a tip from a pax who I KNEW couldn't afford it, but she did it because I helped. Bless her heart.


Actually it probably cost them $7 or $8 even though the driver only got $2.29.

Why is it on us to provide the charity though? Drivers should just cancel these trips until the company decides to start paying us more. Customers who complain on social media ought to be directed to Uber/Lyft and told to demand that the drivers get more of the fare on these trips. If they don't care to do that, well, then they can just deal with it or take a bus or cab.



ABQuber said:


> Call me a jerk, go ahead. This isn't charity, it's a business.
> 
> They never. Ever. Tip.


You aren't a jerk. The people responsible for paying the drivers $2.29 when they collected $7 or $8 from the passenger are the real jerks here.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> Then label me insensitive. So why don't you get some "Free Rides" business cards made up and start handing them out to people at Walmart? Your free ride share business will boom and you'll be the pillar of your community.
> 
> For the record, my wife and I donate time and money to K-9 Angels, a local animal rescue shelter in Houston. I sleep great at night knowing we're making a difference in the lives of creatures that are truly helpless, not those looking to take advantage of others.


Who says I haven't?


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

First mistake was accepting grocery store ping (unless it didn’t show in the app), second mistake not cancelling once you saw it was a grocery store, third mistake not peeling away once you saw the cart full of groceries. Last was not dumping all their groceries on the side of the road and waiting for them to go up and down without tip in hand.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

In the past two years I’ve done one grocery pick up . The guy texted me, and was blind and was just learning how to get around. Had he not it would have been an automatic cancel. I ended up helping him carry his groceries to his second story outdoor room and I’ll consider that my good deed for the month.

The reality is most grocery runs in a city will be 2-3 miles and you end up wasting time loading / unloading. If Uber/ Lyft paid a fair wage I wouldn’t mind stopping and waiting and you can take your sweet time while I’m on the clock . Since they don’t , I act accordingly and ignore all rides. This isn’t charity, and if you can’t afford to pay for my operating cost, the bus system and or a pair of nikes offers a wonderful alternative to me losing money and time .


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

In an age where you can get all those same groceries delivered right to your door, there's no excuse for someone without a car to be ordering an uber at a grocery store. Period.


----------



## LIsuberman (Nov 12, 2018)

I have done the grocery pick up thing 3 times and have been tipped once $5.00, about 15 bags during a pre thanksgiving day grocery shopping spree - I am retired and cant afford to give out charity and make no profit. I drive to make money and get away from the wife for a bit so we dont get divorced, yes uber saves marriages also - this no tipping thing is a disgrace and people who dont tip should be publicly ashamed of themselves. Picking up someone at a grocery with bags should be an automatic tip as airport pick up's and drop off's should be an automatic tip also due to luggage. Thru this rideshare gig I have lost faith in humanity, seen the cheapness of PAX, and have also seen a company like uber/lyft abuse their employees / drivers to no extent. I will not go to grocery's anymore - my experience has taught me that things dont change and I cant keep making the same mistakes and loose money.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Need to take a page out of the airline playbook and start charging passengers for baggage.

I rolled up to a Target pickup, saw a red shopping cart full and overflowing, and just kept rolling... Not in the charity business.


----------



## YourFoodIsGettingCold (Nov 22, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Need to take a page out of the airline playbook and start charging passengers for baggage.


This is an interesting thought, it would never get approved by Uber but definitely an interesting idea.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> .6528 on X and .8712 on Xl. Get your story straight.


Rates vary in every market, you know that right?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

LIsuberman said:


> I have done the grocery pick up thing 3 times and have been tipped once $5.00, about 15 bags during a pre thanksgiving day grocery shopping spree - I am retired and cant afford to give out charity and make no profit. I drive to make money and get away from the wife for a bit so we dont get divorced, yes uber saves marriages also - this no tipping thing is a disgrace and people who dont tip should be publicly ashamed of themselves. Picking up someone at a grocery with bags should be an automatic tip as airport pick up's and drop off's should be an automatic tip also due to luggage. Thru this rideshare gig I have lost faith in humanity, seen the cheapness of PAX, and have also seen a company like uber/lyft abuse their employees / drivers to no extent. I will not go to grocery's anymore - my experience has taught me that things dont change and I cant keep making the same mistakes and loose money.


Reject/cancel the grocery rides and calm down.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Dekero said:


> REPEAT after me... NOT MY @@@@ING PROBLEM.. I OWN A CAR... SO IM GOOD


Don't discourage him!
Thank the sweet lord for ants like this:



whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> It's easier and quicker to just help.


Thank you for saving some wear and extra miles on my decline thumb.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> you have no car, you cant eat out everyday as its too expensive, you cant take a bus and lug bags. You need door to door service with your grocery bags......uber pool is the best, cheapest and only option......we must understand riders mentality.
> 
> just a tip to the riders, I understand, just load your own bags......


I understand too... How bout this instead... Grow up, learn to be an adult, get a car and handle your shyt and stop expecting people to carry your slack ass.... Im tired of entitled people who dont know what it takes to be an Adult.

And Im even more tired of people expecting me to pick up their lazy ass slack. Or im the bad guy... No im the guy who has his shyt under control....


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> a horse stable location that allows kids with special needs to experience horse therapy.


Could you kindly direct the people here who are in favor of grocery store pickups to this lovely horse stable?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Need to take a page out of the airline playbook and start charging passengers for baggage.
> 
> I rolled up to a Target pickup, saw a red shopping cart full and overflowing, and just kept rolling... Not in the charity business.


Should do it by weight. More lbs, more money.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Reject/cancel the grocery rides and calm down.


Nope. Grocery PU are fine. Even enjoyable. Get over it. :rollseyes:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Nope. Grocery PU are fine. Even enjoyable. Get over it. :rollseyes:


Exactly. They're often minimum fare rides. But they're generally no worse than any other minimum fare ride. Whoever said it took them 15 minutes to unload their cart is crazy. It takes no more than 3-5 seconds to load a couple bags in the car. If they have 20 bags it's still well under a minute.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Whoever said it took them 15 minutes to load their cart is crazy.


Not sure if I'm lucky or what but my grocery address PUs have had NO bags. Not exactly sure what they were doing in there, but didn't seem to have bought anything. Doesn't matter. If they had bags I would assist; Just like I try to with luggage. But a lot of times pax beats me to it.

Just had a pax in my car other day who takes uber all the time because car insurance is too expensive (she was youngISH) and uber was cheaper for her. Seems reasonable to me. Just like if a PU is a grocery store. NO judgement.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Nope. Grocery PU are fine. Even enjoyable. Get over it. :rollseyes:


Comprehension issues?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Comprehension issues?


Not at all. You? Just in case: Nope. Grocery PU are fine. Even enjoyable. Get over it. 
OK? Good thing your 'type' of driver isn't the only one around because somebody will come along and get a grocery store address PU. With no judgements. It's not hard, but maybe for you it is a big issue either with the PU or assisting. Burn those calories, you will feel better vs sitting on your arse. :rollseyes:


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Another nuance. Particularly when I work mornings or mid afternoons my grocery PU’s are not just customers of the grocery, but their employees. These are quick and easy rides. If I were inclined to blow off grocery stores (obviously I am not), I would miss these employees. 

I enjoy the conversations driving the employees and they usually go out of their way to say “hi” when the see me shopping in their stores.


----------



## Railtraveler55 (Oct 19, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


$2.29 where do drive? I think the minimum in my area is $4.00


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Another nuance. Particularly when I work mornings or mid afternoons my grocery PU's are not just customers of the grocery, but their employees. These are quick and easy rides. If I were inclined to blow off grocery stores (obviously I am not), I would miss these employees.
> 
> I enjoy the conversations driving the employees and they usually go out of their way to say "hi" when the see me shopping in their stores.


That's wonderful but there is such thing as opportunity cost in this game . By picking up the trip from the Walmart you lose the possibility of a good ride to where you want to be . I have limited time and I prefer putting as much in my favor as I can. Grocery store pick ups aren't ever going to yield $30 + so I don't bother with them. I also care less about any bonuses tied to acceptance rates.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ubergrind said:


> That's wonderful but there is such thing as opportunity cost in this game . By picking up the trip from the Walmart you lose the possibility of a good ride to where you want to be .


Oh the possibilities are endless. Suppose you take the Walmart ride and just as you finish you get a request for a 30-mile trip toward home?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

SHalester said:


> Not at all. You? Just in case: Nope. Grocery PU are fine. Even enjoyable. Get over it.
> OK? Good thing your 'type' of driver isn't the only one around because somebody will come along and get a grocery store address PU. With no judgements. It's not hard, but maybe for you it is a big issue either with the PU or assisting. Burn those calories, you will feel better vs sitting on your arse. :rollseyes:


Wow wow and wow!!!!!!

You seriously don't get it.

Read the post!!! Again comprehension?????????????,??



SHalester said:


> Not at all. You? Just in case: Nope. Grocery PU are fine. Even enjoyable. Get over it.
> OK? Good thing your 'type' of driver isn't the only one around because somebody will come along and get a grocery store address PU. With no judgements. It's not hard, but maybe for you it is a big issue either with the PU or assisting. Burn those calories, you will feel better vs sitting on your arse. :rollseyes:


&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;&#128075;
Placing you on the illiterate list.


----------



## Classical Telecaster (Dec 12, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Oh the possibilities are endless. Suppose you take the Walmart ride and just as you finish you get a request for a 30-mile trip toward home?


Exactly! You never know. I could (and sometimes do) get a nice long ride by responding to the grocery or I could find myself completely idle if I rejected the grocery run.

In my case I am in a smaller market, which I assume adds to unpredictability. Yes, in a bigger market, pings may flow in, but in my market I remain grateful every time I get pinged. I only have a little over 600 lifetime rides, but my current acceptance rate is 100% and my lifetime acceptance rate is 99.17%.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Exactly! You never know. I could (and sometimes do) get a nice long ride by responding to the grocery or I could find myself completely idle if I rejected the grocery run.
> 
> In my case I am in a smaller market, which I assume adds to unpredictability. Yes, in a bigger market, pings may flow in, but in my market I remain grateful every time I get pinged. I only have a little over 600 lifetime rides, but my current acceptance rate is 100% and my lifetime acceptance rate is 99.17%.


I kept track one week and calculated my average wait for a ping was 8 minutes. So if I reject a short ride, half the time I'm going to have to wait at least 8 minutes or longer before I get my next ping. And there's no guarantee that next request will be a good one. I might as well be doing that short ride and make $3 in the next five minutes than sit there idle.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Today I had a target pickup. Usually its an employee going home.

1) When you approach a grocery or shopping store on Lyft, get close enough to "arrive" but far enough away so pax can't approach. Now you can see the destination.

2) Use voice recognition to put destination into google maps to see how far the trip is, and how much its worth. (In todays case, it was a minimum fare, 1.5 mi trip.)

3) Approach pax to see if they have done any major shopping. Cant make out the pax from the crowd. Then two women approach with a red cart full of merchandise, with MORE merchandise stacked on top. Like how you would envison Santa's sleigh before heading out.

4) Dafuq NO!!!! Keep rolling. Get the hell out of there!!

5) Cancel!! Cancel!! Cancel!!!

Why?

a) This demographic doesn't tip. 1 in 20 chance. Sad but true.

b) Loading and unloading would have added at least 10 minutes to trip, shoving the goods in every last cranny of the car. Call a ****ing XL ladies!

c) Should have shuffled, but I just wanted to get the hell out of there.


----------



## UberServant (Mar 10, 2016)

Dekero said:


> If $5 bux is too much for them... Let them take the bus or ride a bike... This aint a @@@@ing charity... Im running a business... I refuse to pick up groceries.. not happening.


"Running a business", you like the rest of us are just glorified cabbies, there is no running any business.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


Just say no

" Sir I don't do heavy grocery loads, remove any bags you have put in my car I'm canceling this ride, sorry about any inconvenience this may cause."


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

UberServant said:


> "Running a business", you like the rest of us are just glorified cabbies, there is no running any business.


Maybe for you.... Last I checked Im self employed. Im way sexier than any cabbie you know or have ever met... Therefore I win.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

UberServant said:


> "Running a business", you like the rest of us are just glorified cabbies, there is no running any business.


Having taken rides with people who treat it as a business, I far prefer those rides. I don't know if they are cabbies or something else, but they are better people to ride with. The ones who take it seriously and care about an appropriate level of service while not accepting nonsense from bad passengers or the rideshare companies while still making more than peanuts are pretty impressive people to me. They are the minority of drivers.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I lock the doors when I see the cart and tell them they need to cancel and request an XL. It is stupid that the app has no way to upgrade to XL in ride.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


Hope you have them a nice 3* Just before the 24 timer to rate and you will never again be their grocery mule!



whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> How would they get a boatload of groceries on a BUS?!! And yeah, some people don't have a lot budgeted for transportation to and from the grocery store each month. Especially when it comes to large hauls. It's easier and quicker to just help.


Don't feel bad. Your taxes are paying for the SNAP aka food stamps of these people. Keep slaving away brother, these fine folks need your tax money to keep shopping away!


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

RaleighUber said:


> Rates vary in every market, you know that right?


I think everyone knows that.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> I lock the doors when I see the cart and tell them they need to cancel and request an XL. It is stupid that the app has no way to upgrade to XL in ride.


I've taken XL's that led me to a grocery store before but it's usually TWO full carts of groceries or groceries and FURNITURE (the long things in a box that you have to assemble).

XL to Home Depot or Lowes = patio furniture, gas grills, or bags of mulch.

There is no way to win because a min fare XL is $5


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Had a Nice Walmart Grocery Pick yesterday .. from Walmart ..10 grocery bags, 8 pack water etc.. I even helped her take them to her apt entrance door (1 trip)

Of Course there was a nice $8.45 bonus for a $6.50 no tip but as usual but who cares as long as the nice bonuses keep rolling in .. I get 1-2 a day like these from lyft


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Classical Telecaster said:


> Exactly! You never know. I could (and sometimes do) get a nice long ride by responding to the grocery or I could find myself completely idle if I rejected the grocery run.
> 
> In my case I am in a smaller market, which I assume adds to unpredictability. Yes, in a bigger market, pings may flow in, but in my market I remain grateful every time I get pinged. I only have a little over 600 lifetime rides, but my current acceptance rate is 100% and my lifetime acceptance rate is 99.17%.


Sounds like you're killing it!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Don’t accept ride unless you are going to do the ride. And if you don’t see it’s grocery store pickup, cancel the ride. 

If you are chasing bonuses and statuses, this is par for the course. I only run XL and I know damn well it’s gonna be tons of groceries and a short trip.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

dauction said:


> Had a Nice Walmart Grocery Pick yesterday .. from Walmart ..10 grocery bags, 8 pack water etc.. I even helped her take them to her apt entrance door (1 trip)
> 
> Of Course there was a nice $8.45 bonus for a $6.50 no tip but as usual but who cares as long as the nice bonuses keep rolling in .. I get 1-2 a day like these from lyft
> 
> View attachment 390215


And for that bonus I would gladly assist... I think the real argument here is no one wants to do groceries and more loading and unloading for free... Which is what it equates to on a $2.97 short trip uber run to the grocery store...

Add $8+ bonus to the equation and ill gladly load and unload and even help carry into the house for you... But not for free... DON'T work that way...



MiamiKid said:


> Sounds like you're killing it!


No it sounds like he's drinking too much Kool aid and not enough water....but coming from you I could see how you'd think he's killed it...

Yeah killed his profitability...


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Had one of these on Tuesday. If they arent ready to go they could be shuffled. There are several factors a take into account. However in this case he was there ready to go he had a basket full of groceries. I always get out help load and i also help unload at the drop end,doesent always result in a tip but its part of the service. If i do it ,i do it 100% or nothing. In this case it resulted in a 5 dollar tip,ride was 5 something,took 7 min..quick ten...next


----------



## CYP (May 2, 2017)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Just don't do grocery pick up period... problem solve.


As soon as I see I am approaching a Walmart or Grocery store I cancel.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Home Depot, Lowes, and Costco are immediate cancels for me. I drive X only. 

Also I know a driver who picked up a guy from Home Depot carrying 4 one gallon cans of house paint. The Pax put it in the trunk....Except Home Depot employees had mixed the paint and apparently didn't pound the lids back down on some cans. 2 tipped over in the trunk and spilled out. White house paint, all over an Ant's dark grey carpeted Prius trunk. I saw him months later at the airport unloading luggage and the whole inside of his trunk was still covered in that white paint. 


😲 :biggrin:


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


That's what food stamps do!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> You seriously don't get it.


for once and for a change YOU ACTUALLY understand. I think I prefer when you don't because you are just so entertaining. Back topic since sarcasm flies over you.
Yup, I don't get the hostility of some drivers with grocer store pickups. Pretty sure a vast majority of drivers don't give a hoot and do the pu. AND they assist with loading. Now get your entertaining mojo back because you have slipped.



Lissetti said:


> Home Depot, Lowes, and Costco


you know because I've read these types of notes here when I found myself at Costco as a pax I had to explain via txt I was at the TIRE & CAR Center so they didn't cancel or shuffle. Sad.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Home Depot, Lowes, and Costco are immediate cancels for me. I drive X only.
> 
> Also I know a driver who picked up a guy from Home Depot carrying 4 one gallon cans of house paint. The Pax put it in the trunk....Except Home Depot employees had mixed the paint and apparently didn't pound the lids back down on some cans. 2 tipped over in the trunk and spilled out. White house paint, all over an Ant's dark grey carpeted Prius trunk. I saw him months later at the airport unloading luggage and the whole inside of his trunk was still covered in that white paint.
> 
> &#128562; :biggrin:


That sucks


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

did a hard shuffle on a rider at Costco in Irvine, girl had a overflowing cart with bulk rice and other goodies. I ain't stopping right in front of the store and waiting while she loads the trunk and back seats for .10 a minute...entitled paxholes can order a black car for that level of service hahahahaha


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dnlbaboof said:


> you have no car, you cant eat out everyday as its too expensive, you cant take a bus and lug bags. You need door to door service with your grocery bags......uber pool is the best, cheapest and only option......we must understand riders mentality.
> 
> just a tip to the riders, I understand, just load your own bags......


You absolutely can take the bus and lug bags. We didn't have a car when I was a kid. Once a week my mom went into town and had one of those rolling carts for the groceries. If school was out I went with her.

Also, I did the laundry for the family from the age of 9 onwards. My mom would pay me and my best friend in the neighborhood 50p each (about $0.80-1.00 back then, about $4 today)--mid to late 70s in England. We each pulled a cart over a mile to the laundromat and back.

Bus service is pretty shitty here in many places, but if there IS a bus you damn sure can take your groceries on it. Or walk.



Railtraveler55 said:


> $2.29 where do drive? I think the minimum in my area is $4.00


It's less than $2.29 for new drivers in Houston. Below $3 in MANY markets.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You absolutely can take the bus and lug bags. We didn't have a car when I was a kid. Once a week my mom went into town and had one of those rolling carts for the groceries. If school was out I went with her.
> 
> Also, I did the laundry for the family from the age of 9 onwards. My mom would pay me and my best friend in the neighborhood 50p each (about $0.80-1.00 back then, about $4 today)--mid to late 70s in England. We each pulled a cart over a mile to the laundromat and back.
> 
> ...


Min in vegas is 3.98


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Rates have nothing to do with being a decent human being. You got nothing the human race needs. Move along.


Without PROFIT drivers will quickly be the ones pulling the same trick.

There is a reason not everyone can afford a car. They are expensive and have recurring costs.

Feel free to service your community as you see fit... but don't force your broken reasons on the rest of us.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> REPEAT after me...YOU MAY NOT ALWAYS OWN THAT CAR...THEN YOU'LL WISH PEOPLE HELPED YOU OUT. But you'd probably complain about that, forgetting how you treated people when you were able to help.


Yeah right.

Like these grocery passengers will have an impossible time getting home after they're canceled on. Not.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

NOXDriver said:


> Without PROFIT drivers will quickly be the ones pulling the same trick.
> 
> There is a reason not everyone can afford a car. They are expensive and have recurring costs.
> 
> Feel free to service your community as you see fit... but don't force your broken reasons on the rest of us.


So no opinion should be allowed on here but the haters opinion? Sorry I made you feel "forced."


----------



## lyftonlyfulltime (Nov 29, 2017)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


I always pretend to be helping them unload with a big smile on my face........actually I am checking out their bags to see what I might steal and slide under the spare tire cover...got $2.62 with a $1 cash tip, a 5 star rating and a jar of dill pickles from an old lady in Pasadena last night ......thank you for an inspirational post.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

If rideshare companies weren't such little *****es, they could just use geolocation to determine if the pickup spot is a grocery store. If so, when a ride is scheduled, a popup with, "We have detected a pickup at a grocery store, if this is accurate, can all bags be carried by you in one trip? If not, a $2.00 "baggage fee" (if airlines can do it, why not us?) will be included in your fare as a courtesy to your driver". 


When I pick someone up at a grocery store and they don't have any bags, I educate them. I tell them how I'm relieved that it's just them. I tell them that some people have a cart full, and that it requires extra time, that their food is sometimes messy (melting ice cream, drippy meat), and that there's rarely any tip included. I figure there's a chance that this person may use RS for groceries, so the next time he/she does request a trip, they'll be mindful of tipping.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

CYP said:


> As soon as I see I am approaching a Walmart or Grocery store I cancel.


As soon as I see I am approaching you, I cancel.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


First mistake, grocery store stop.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

5☆OG said:


> Min in vegas is 3.98


Minimum in DFW is $3.04 but every once in a while they surprise you with a $2.80. The bums.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Galveston said:


> I think they work for Uber and lyft


I'm a driver like everyone else. I have over 2k trips. I've had 3 trips rated 1 star. I CHOOSE to not get bent out of shape over the trips I accept. If I accept it and it's not going very far, that's on me. If I accept and it's a grocery store pick up, again, on me. I don't shy away from trips, locations, people, bags, groceries, etc. All I care about when accepting a trip is whether or not it's upside down. If I get a tip, fine, if I don't get a tip, that's fine too. Some of ya'll lead stressful lives as you're trying to weed out passengers. Easier to just do it, than to spend time trying to avoid it. I wonder how many drivers who don't do this, complain about the amount of money they make or used to make. Or maybe you guys are trying to discourage other people from driving? Meh.



Coachman said:


> Exactly. They're often minimum fare rides. But they're generally no worse than any other minimum fare ride. Whoever said it took them 15 minutes to unload their cart is crazy. It takes no more than 3-5 seconds to load a couple bags in the car. If they have 20 bags it's still well under a minute.


Especially if you help. I start the trip when I start helping to load and I end it after I've helped unload. Uber is going to get wise to drivers canceling these type pickups; because it's not just happening at grocery stores. I picked up a woman today trying to get to work. She wasn't that far from her job. The driver accepted her trip, realized it wasn't that far, and just sat until she canceled. Do you guys honestly think Uber isn't noticing this?


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> I'm a driver like everyone else. I have over 2k trips. I've had 3 trips rated 1 star. I CHOOSE to not get bent out of shape over the trips I accept. If I accept it and it's not going very far, that's on me. If I accept and it's a grocery store pick up, again, on me. I don't shy away from trips, locations, people, bags, groceries, etc. All I care about when accepting a trip is whether or not it's upside down. If I get a tip, fine, if I don't get a tip, that's fine too. Some of ya'll lead stressful lives as you're trying to weed out passengers. Easier to just do it, than to spend time trying to avoid it. I wonder how many drivers who don't do this, complain about the amount of money they make or used to make. Or maybe you guys are trying to discourage other people from driving? Meh.
> 
> 
> Especially if you help. I start the trip when I start helping to load and I end it after I've helped unload. Uber is going to get wise to drivers canceling these type pickups; because it's not just happening at grocery stores. I picked up a woman today trying to get to work. She wasn't that far from her job. The driver accepted her trip, realized it wasn't that far, and just sat until she canceled. Do you guys honestly think Uber isn't noticing this?


If you work the same area you learn who to avoid


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


Why accept the ping? Lyft does a good job now of identifying the business name right on the map for known addresses. You usually see "walmart" or "honda service" or "washington hospital" or "jefferson high school" identified now, all wonderful information to ignore those pings.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Dropking said:


> Why accept the ping? Lyft does a good job now of identifying the business name right on the map for known addresses. You usually see "walmart" or "honda service" or "washington hospital" or "jefferson high school" identified now, all wonderful information to ignore those pings.


Why would you decline a hospital ride? I've had some nice 20-25 mile rides from hospitals.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Why decline an auto dealership?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Why would you decline a hospital ride? I've had some nice 20-25 mile rides from hospitals.


I have too, and the pax (if patients) tend to tip more often. I decline them because they are often at the wrong entrance of a huge multi building complex, or still inside clueless where to go, or still sick. The worst case is the ride was paid by a provider (they never ever tip) and its 50-50 you will ever find the pax.



SHalester said:


> Why decline an auto dealership?


The rides paid by the dealership are always short, they never tip, and pax are often late arriving. The business accounts will show 5.0 pax on uber or "new" on lyft.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dropking said:


> The rides paid by the dealership are always short,


not always. it's a crap shoot. I know when *I* am a pax and my ride is in the shop I"m not a shortie.......good thing there are drivers who will get 'em, aye?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

SHalester said:


> not always. it's a crap shoot. I know when *I* am a pax and my ride is in the shop I"m not a shortie.......good thing there are drivers who will get 'em, aye?


Thank you for your service. When im in SF or even your hometown of San Ramon, i am going to get another ping quickly so i choose not to bother with the business accounts.

In San Ramon Dublin area especially, a good portion of pings will be to airports like SFO so thats what im looking for out there, a 45 minute ping.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Dropking said:


> I have too, and the pax (if patients) tend to tip more often. I decline them because they are often at the wrong entrance of a huge multi building complex, or still inside clueless where to go, or still sick. The worst case is the ride was paid by a provider (they never ever tip) and its 50-50 you will ever find the pax


The last hospital pickup I did the pin dropped on the wrong side of the building. It took me a few minutes to get around to the pax. But it was a nice paying ride. It would have been dumb for me to cancel it.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Dropking said:


> I have too, and the pax (if patients) tend to tip more often. I decline them because they are often at the wrong entrance of a huge multi building complex, or still inside clueless where to go, or still sick. The worst case is the ride was paid by a provider (they never ever tip) and its 50-50 you will ever find the pax.
> 
> 
> The rides paid by the dealership are always short, they never tip, and pax are often late arriving. The business accounts will show 5.0 pax on uber or "new" on lyft.


ok cant argue with this..100% outcome on car dealership..chep mfers..passanger exits..they got you right? uh no actually they dont lol


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dropking said:


> Thank you for your service


sarcasm alert. (for those who are really slow)


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

SHalester said:


> sarcasm alert. (for those who are really slow)


Alight sorry heh. I added context to that comment after you replied (see above)



Coachman said:


> The last hospital pickup I did the pin dropped on the wrong side of the building. It took me a few minutes to get around to the pax. But it was a nice paying ride. It would have been dumb for me to cancel it.


I dont mean cancel. I just dont accept the pings, as there will be another ping a minute from now from an easier location.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dropking said:


> a good portion of pings will be to airports


oh, didn't see you are from around here. Yes TriValley is 'my' area. AND yes there can be lots of airport rides. OAK is my fav; perfect amount of time and no bridge to deal with. me, I do this a few hours a day. Get ping, accept ping. About the only time I get picky is a 2nd pool pax, I go offline after 1st one. And near the end of my shift i won't do 45+ minute pings. Otherwise, I take them all. No shorties around here; or short like this forum reports. My only sub $5 fares are cancels after 2 minutes.
Very nice AR went buh by. now if i could only get the new ping info as promised......But since AR went away in my little area ants of multiplied.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

SHalester said:


> oh, didn't see you are from around here. Yes TriValley is 'my' area. AND yes there can be lots of airport rides. OAK is my fav; perfect amount of time and no bridge to deal with. me, I do this a few hours a day. Get ping, accept ping. About the only time I get picky is a 2nd pool pax, I go offline after 1st one. And near the end of my shift i won't do 45+ minute pings. Otherwise, I take them all. No shorties around here; or short like this forum reports. My only sub $5 fares are cancels after 2 minutes.
> Very nice AR went buh by. now if i could only get the new ping info as promised......But since AR went away in my little area ants of multiplied.


Yeah, san ramon to oakland airport usually wont give us the 45 minute warning. I hold out for the sfo 45+ rides from there. Im up the street from you in Alamo. &#129395;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dropking said:


> san ramon to oakland airport usually wont give us the 45 minute warning


actually it does. SFO is usually 60+. SJI 45+, usually. OAK for me is 45+ and i get the warning. What I hate is is the 45+ and I think airport it is acrtually deep in SF, someplace I really prefer NOT to be. dead head all the way back.....bring on the ping info, please.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

SHalester said:


> actually it does. SFO is usually 60+. SJI 45+, usually. OAK for me is 45+ and i get the warning. What I hate is is the 45+ and I think airport it is acrtually deep in SF, someplace I really prefer NOT to be. dead head all the way back.....bring on the ping info, please.


Heh we differ there. I view OAK as a deadzone unless its a surge time when that airport surges way above SFO. Shhhh... our secret! Otherwise prefer SF to SFO, but i use SFO as an easy path to the city. When i really wanna go home i go balls in on uber and lyft DF simultaneously.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dropking said:


> Prefer SF to SFO,


Ewww, nope. SFO, which for everybody else here IS not in SF. When it comes to that side of the bay I prefer SFO only. And right to Tanforan for lunch and pp break. Driving in SF? Pass. Prefer dead head back home. Plenty of biz over here. Grocery stores and all. :roflmao:


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Ewww, nope. SFO, which for everybody else here IS not in SF. When it comes to that side of the bay I prefer SFO only. And right to Tanforan for lunch and pp break. Driving in SF? Pass. Prefer dead head back home. Plenty of biz over here. Grocery stores and all. :roflmao:


Ha! I get it but DF from the city to east bay is much easier than from mid penninsula.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Hey I work with low income and first generation families, also volunteer two year of full time volunteering. When I drive uber most of the time I am running a business. Key in business is to maximize profit. Sure once in while it's nice to do favor, but 80% of grocery run are short and with lots of groceries. It makes business sense to avoid this rides because no income is to be made. This is business and not charity. If u want to provide charity go volunteer on your time.


Agreed!



Dekero said:


> Hahahha you said Respect in rideshare...you are delusional.
> That's sweet...my accountant tells me. I can't pay my bills on warm fuzzy feelings or badges for that matter. So until that changes I guess you all will have to think Im a horrible person for not allowing government subsidized income individuals use my car as public transportation. Im not paid by the minute, Im paid by the mile.. so I'm not loading or allowing anyone else to load their Kroger run into my car for 10 mins...
> 
> Think this makes me a bad person... How bout lets spin it this way... I did what I needed to do in life to make sure I had the necessities such as transportation and insurance and all that goes with being an adult... Why is it all of a sudden my fault that these people didnt? Its bad enough my taxes probably paid for the groceries, but Now Im a bad guy for not shuttling them around as well.. to hell with that...
> ...


Absolutely. Well said!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dropking said:


> than from mid penninsula


yeah, but I lived there for like 2/3rds of my life. Prefer that area, but only to SFO. My actual preference is to NEVER cross the bridges. And when we get the new ping info I can simply decline. :coolio:


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

SHalester said:


> yeah, but I lived there for like 2/3rds of my life. Prefer that area, but only to SFO. My actual preference is to NEVER cross the bridges. And when we get the new ping info I can simply decline. :coolio:


Right on brutha. But as someone who can easily put 300 miles on the car in a 10-12 hour day, ive become accustomed to equating miles with earnings. Crossing bridges (i have red carpool stickers) is free bonus money, especially the reverse direction. And SF pays better rates so i like using that area as a base.

Now give me a tip on your best quick eats in San Ramon.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dropking said:


> 300 miles on the car in a 10-12 hour day,


sorry, u lost me there. I do 3 hours on uber and 2 hours on HSD; that is it. I retired for a reason, certainly not to work HARD. And I do this mostly for extra mad money and time/schedule. If I had to depend on this for all my income I'd be living in a cardboard box.

Red carpool sticker? I'd live my entire live in either San Mateo county or Contra Costa; never heard of those? I got caltran beeper box, but it ain't red.....

hahahaha best eats in San Ramon? Is that a joke?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

SHalester said:


> retired for a reason, certainly not to work HARD


Exactly!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Dropking said:


> I dont mean cancel. I just dont accept the pings, as there will be another ping a minute from now from an easier location.


I don't get pings every minute. I tracked it one week and I get a ping, on average, every eight minutes. So it's not really in my interest to turn something down unless I know for certain it's a dog.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

SHalester said:


> sorry, u lost me there. I do 3 hours on uber and 2 hours on HSD; that is it. I retired for a reason, certainly not to work HARD. And I do this mostly for extra mad money and time/schedule. If I had to depend on this for all my income I'd be living in a cardboard box.
> 
> Red carpool sticker? I'd live my entire live in either San Mateo county or Contra Costa; never heard of those? I got caltran beeper box, but it ain't red.....
> 
> hahahaha best eats in San Ramon? Is that a joke?


Best eats in san ramon is no joke. Gotta be tge equivalent of a don jose's down there.

I sold my business and retired early, but i lost my wife, have kids in private school, and this is the most fun relaxing job ive ever had. Beats endless meetings in the corporate world. &#128556;



Coachman said:


> I don't get pings every minute. I tracked it one week and I get a ping, on average, every eight minutes. So it's not really in my interest to turn something down unless I know for certain it's a dog.


I do lyft and uber both in the SF bay area. Endless nonstop pings in commute hours, tailing off late morning until 3pm... i really only do 45+ long rides during offpeak hours.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dropking said:


> Beats endless meetings in the corporate world.


amen. i retired early as well. and very happy no more meetings. no more users to deal with (IT Manager). Driving is easy, but only part time.

Eats in San Ramon....Where? Really, there ain't anything.

And if uber makes me an employee come 1/1 I won't be happy at all. my manager of 25+ years says I'm not manageable.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

SHalester said:


> amen. i retired early as well. and very happy no more meetings. no more users to deal with (IT Manager). Driving is easy, but only part time.
> 
> Eats in San Ramon....Where? Really, there ain't anything.
> 
> And if uber makes me an employee come 1/1 I won't be happy at all. my manager of 25+ years says I'm not manageable.


You are already an employee. Its not ubers decision! You can file the 3 years of expense reimbursement .... there are threads on this.

I worked in very large corporations, which over time became smaller and smaller and i became happier and happier. Discovered eventually that the smallest corporation of 1 person only was the best fit for me. Heh. First company failed. Got lucky with the second. Of couse the fella down the street sold his company to Carnation and he is laughing at me now the bastard. Its all relative!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dropking said:


> You are already an employee


may I say cow poop? We are not supervised or at least no manager or supervisor. We can work when we want and for how long we want. We can decline every single ping. We can take a day off, vacation and ask nobody. We filled out no W4 and don't receive a W2. We ain't no stinkum employee.

I spent 32 years same small to medium company. Over 25 as the IT Manager. Retired from there. Do RS just for the time and some extra cash to pay for my devices. Well, actually to just pay down debt faster. And maybe I'll use RS as an excuse to get a bigger vehicle and do XL etc; or at least tell wife unit that.....


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SHalester said:


> may I say cow poop? We are not supervised or at least no manager or supervisor. We can work when we want and for how long we want. We can decline every single ping. We can take a day off, vacation and ask nobody. We filled out no W4 and don't receive a W2. We ain't no stinkum employee....


Exactly. Some here are practically begging to be made employees. If that were ever to happen they'd quit ride share in a week.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

SHalester said:


> may I say cow poop? We are not supervised or at least no manager or supervisor. We can work when we want and for how long we want. We can decline every single ping. We can take a day off, vacation and ask nobody. We filled out no W4 and don't receive a W2. We ain't no stinkum employee.
> 
> I spent 32 years same small to medium company. Over 25 as the IT Manager. Retired from there. Do RS just for the time and some extra cash to pay for my devices. Well, actually to just pay down debt faster. And maybe I'll use RS as an excuse to get a bigger vehicle and do XL etc; or at least tell wife unit that.....


Your statements are factual but not the actual test for determining employment status in california. The actual compensation offered by both companies is highly correlated with controlling your work hours and penalizing you for declining work, and that is why lyft and uber fail the i.c. test.

So if you are deactivated, you can march right down to the unemployment office in california and you will be awarded unemployment comp. You are already an employee.



Coachman said:


> Exactly. Some here are practically begging to be made employees. If that were ever to happen they'd quit ride share in a week.


The very reason that uber is finally showing trip length and destination to drivers in california is they know that their prior practice of contracts without clear terms, for which you are penalized for not taking or canceling, is a clear indicator that you are operating as an employee not an i.c.

Its not about wanting to be an employee. Who cares. Its about the work rules that they will no longer be able to unilaterally require, and how collective bargaining will finally place drivers and their employers on even footing.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Dropking said:


> The very reason that uber is finally showing trip length and destination to drivers in california is they know that their prior practice of contracts without clear terms, for which you are penalized for not taking or canceling, is a clear indicator that you are operating as an employee not an i.c.


Main critieria for employee status:

Paid salary or hourly
Taxed on their income (W-2)
Work set or directed hours
Given specific direction and training
None of these criteria apply to ride share.


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I don't disagree with you. It isn't the customers fault that we only get 3 to 5 dollars. Uber is setting pay and prices. The customer is just using a service that is being offered to them. They see a transportation service being offered. They go on the app and are given a price. They accept not knowing that you have hated them for years. Some have tipped me,some haven't. They could do better. We are not the only service people that get stiffed. Ask a pizza delivery person,a bartender, a waitress/waiter. I got a haircut today. I tipped the person,some don't.


This is actually a very interesting perspective. A lot of drivers seem to think that riders set out to actively screw uber drivers by commiting the horrible act of asking to be picked up from the store with their groceries. When that's likely not the case at all. Uber offers a ride for 5 bucks. Uber doesn't say anything about carrying cargo. They have no other way to get to and from the store. Why wouldn't you use this cheap transportation service? I certainly would if I was in such a situation. The fact that it is unfavorable to the driver isn't their fault.

Now with that said, I am in the camp who cancels all rides from stores, and I love to read these stories of how any store-canceler is a horrible person who hates people and eats puppies for breakfast. No, I'm not, I just choose not to work for $4/hr, which is what you make on these 30-45 grocery store experiences that pay minimum fare. I am happy to help out less fortunate people, but not in the context of driving uber.

How did these people get to and from the store in the days before Uber?


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Main critieria for employee status:
> 
> Paid salary or hourly
> Taxed on their income (W-2)
> ...


You are forgetting the key part: work provided is an essential part of the company's mission, the reason that uberlyft wanna pretend they are a technology platform rather than a taxi company.

And i will argue with you about #3 and #4, since this is clearly what they do. For example were you not required to watch lyft's video on customer service? Do the companies not incentivize workers to work certain hours by consecutive streaks and surge? Have they not told you that you will be fired if you cancel contracts after learning the actual scope of work? Answer is yeah, employee. &#128527;


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Dropking said:


> You are forgetting the key part: work provided is an essential part of the company's mission, the reason that uberlyft wanna pretend they are a technology platform rather than a taxi company.
> 
> And i will argue with you about #3 and #4, since this is clearly what they do. For example were you not required to watch lyft's video on customer service? Do the companies not incentivize workers to work certain hours by consecutive streaks and surge? Have they not told you that you will be fired if you cancel contracts after learning the actual scope of work? Answer is yeah, employee. &#128527;


We'll have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> This is actually a very interesting perspective. A lot of drivers seem to think that riders set out to actively screw uber drivers by commiting the horrible act of asking to be picked up from the store with their groceries. When that's likely not the case at all. Uber offers a ride for 5 bucks. Uber doesn't say anything about carrying cargo. They have no other way to get to and from the store. Why wouldn't you use this cheap transportation service? I certainly would if I was in such a situation. The fact that it is unfavorable to the driver isn't their fault.
> 
> Now with that said, I am in the camp who cancels all rides from stores, and I love to read these stories of how any store-canceler is a horrible person who hates people and eats puppies for breakfast. No, I'm not, I just choose not to work for $4/hr, which is what you make on these 30-45 grocery store experiences that pay minimum fare. I am happy to help out less fortunate people, but not in the context of driving uber.
> 
> How did these people get to and from the store in the days before Uber?


At least you can see both sides here. Most don't seem to be able to. What did they do before? I don't know. Taxis were unreliable and expensive.but was probably their best shot. Maybe they gave the son or son in law some gas money. I use Uber every once in a while. I don't have to pester friends to take me to pick my car up at the shop. I hope my driver doesn't hate me for using the service.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> A lot of drivers seem to think that riders set out to actively screw uber drivers by commiting the horrible act of asking to be picked up from the store with their groceries.


.......you mean to tell us that this is NOT the case????!?!?!?!???!!!!!????? *DAY*-umm, Say-umm.



AnotherUberGuy said:


> They have no other way to get to and from the store. Why wouldn't you use this cheap transportation service? I certainly would if I was in such a situation


This is likely what it is. If you have a few groceries, as I usually do when I go to the grocery store, I can put them into a knapsack and ride my bicycle. If there are several bags, I must take my car. These people either do not have cars, have only one that the other partner is using or simply left the car at home.

I do not know about your market, but, in mine, Uber _ain't_ so cheap for the short and mediocre trips, at least not in the city. In the suburbs, the definition of a "short or mediocre" trip is somewhat different in that they do tend to be longer, but, still it _ain;t all that cheap,_ I do understand that it is, still, in some markets. In some markets, the minimum fare results in a two dollars and change payoff to the driver, which suggests that Uber is charging the customer five. Here, the minimum payout to the driver is either four dollars or three dollars seventy five, depending on if you are twenty per-center or twenty five per-center (I am the former on Uber and the latter on Lyft--yes, I understand that the per-centages no longer apply, but, I use them to refer to conditions under which many drivers began). In my market, Uber is charging eight to nine dollars to the customer for a minimum. Given the length of most urban grocery trips, a cab is less expensive. More and more users are discovering that, here.



AnotherUberGuy said:


> How did these people get to and from the store in the days before Uber?


In my market, they used taxicabs, if they could get them. Some neighbourhoods that the cabs did not frequent did have a grocery store or two (the latest PC term for those neighbourhoods is "underserved".). Some people used to call a cab from those grocery stores, with mixed results. In order to address this, you had what the grocery stores used to call "courtesy drivers" who used their own cars and charged their customers whatever (often more than a cab, especially when we still had Zones, here). It surprised me that the grocery stores and property owners would tolerate this, as these "courtesy drivers" were not insured for the task that they were performing. All that you needed was one collision and the lawsuit was sure to follow.

I used frequent one of the grocery stores that had these "courtesy drivers". When I go into the parking lot, there, I have fifty *OFF DUTY* signs on my cab; the top light lit for *OFF DUTY* and have it noted on my trip sheet. Despite that, I still get approached by people. Regulations do not permit me to ask them where they are going, even if I have the cab marked *OFF DUTY*. I must simply tell them that I am not working. If they volunteer the destination, and, it is only a few blocks away, I usually tell them that I really am not working, and, I am here to buy groceries just as they are, BUT, if they are still there when I come back outside, I will drive them. Some have chosen to wait. If they want to go halfway across the city or out to the suburbs, I can not take them, as, my ice cream melts just as theirs does.

I did have one funny incident where I picked up these people who wanted to go to that specific grocery store. It started out with a not atypical "stunt" (it really does not bother me that they do this, I see why they do it) where the wife was hailing. I stopped, she opens my back door and tells me that she is going to this particular grocery store. I tell her to get in (and am thinking "HOW CONVENIENT"). She turns and hollers for her husband and son to come out of the shadows and get into the cab. I take them there, they pay,me, get out. I park and go inside. I collect my groceries and get on line to pay. There is a tap on my shoulder, I turn to see the same lady. I see her husband and son about three carts back in the line, She informs me that she and her family want to go a couple of blocks up the street and will I drive them as they can not get a cab there and do not want to use the "courtesy drivers" because they do not have proper insurance. This is one H-I-P lady. I tell her that I will, all that she need do is look for my cab and not let the *ON CALL* sign bother her, as it is there so that I can turn down anyone who approaches me in favour of her and her family, as they have asked first.

These "courtesy drivers" have told me that Uber and Lyft have put a major dent in their business. I used to get into it with them from time to time when I picked up in the cab. They used to complain. I reminded them that I was insured and licenced to do this and that they were neither and if they had a problem with it we could call a hack inspector and they could ask him about it, The hack office never really did anything about these "courtesy drivers" as few cab drivers complained about them. The cabs were not serving those stores, so, who really cared?

If I am driving Uber or Lyft that day instead of the cab, I usually do not turn down, cancel or shuffle grocery store pings. In the city, they do pay. In the suburbs, it is not so much, but, I do not lose on them, either. It is rare that they tip, but, usually I get them.


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

You just need the right vehicle
I tell them hop in, don't sit on a pineapple


----------



## AnotherUberGuy (Oct 26, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not know about your market, but, in mine, Uber _ain't_ so cheap for the short and mediocre trips, at least not in the city. In the suburbs, the definition of a "short or mediocre" trip is somewhat different in that they do tend to be longer, but, still it _ain;t all that cheap,_ I do


This is another point that no one really addresses in these threads. We have these people who are presumably so poor that they can't afford a car and they take an $8 Uber ride there and an $8 Uber ride back, just to go to the grocery store. To me, this seems like a rather luxurious indulgence for someone who can barely make ends meet. I would think a $2 bus ride and maybe only get a handful of things that you can carry yourself or put in a pack. But what do I know??



Another Uber Driver said:


> mixed results. In order to address this, you had what the grocery stores used to call "courtesy drivers" who used their own cars and charged their customers whatever (often more than a cab, especially when we still had Zones, here). It surprised me that the grocery


Big Lots has a similar service here. They sell lots of furniture and mattresses, but they do not have a delivery service. However, all of them that I have been to have "a guy". An enterpreneurial type who waits in the parking lot with a truck and a trailer and charges 50 bucks (or whatever, I assume this is negotiable). My immediate first thought was the same as yours, liability, licensing, etc, but no one cares about any of that, they just want to get their mattress home. All is lovely until something goes wrong.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dropking said:


> correlated with controlling your work hours and penalizing you for declining work,


Sorry, I don't buy it. As a driver you have full control on when you work. Where you work and for how long. There is no control, pressure or requests to go online. You can decide to take day off, week off, month off and ask nobody for permission. Right now in Calif AR is gone, so you can decline your heart out. There is no mechanmism where Uber asks you to work certain days or hours. We are IC.

Also, please note Calif Employment Dept does not pay unemployment benefits if one is fired for cause/crime etc. The company can FIGHT not to pay. Generally if one is deactivated at least from Uber's point of view there was cause.

All this changes 1/1 or whatever is first official working day of 2020. Very sure more anti AB5 suits will be filed b4 12/31 that will delay this for a great amount of time.

Until then I like AR is gone, but really still want to know what mine is. And by mid Jan all in Calif should see the full info ping; I don't have that yet sadly.

I don't want to be an employee again.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> This is actually a very interesting perspective. A lot of drivers seem to think that riders set out to actively screw uber drivers by commiting the horrible act of asking to be picked up from the store with their groceries. When that's likely not the case at all. Uber offers a ride for 5 bucks. Uber doesn't say anything about carrying cargo. They have no other way to get to and from the store. Why wouldn't you use this cheap transportation service? I certainly would if I was in such a situation. The fact that it is unfavorable to the driver isn't their fault.
> 
> Now with that said, I am in the camp who cancels all rides from stores, and I love to read these stories of how any store-canceler is a horrible person who hates people and eats puppies for breakfast. No, I'm not, I just choose not to work for $4/hr, which is what you make on these 30-45 grocery store experiences that pay minimum fare. I am happy to help out less fortunate people, but not in the context of driving uber.
> 
> How did these people get to and from the store in the days before Uber?


Then read this: you're a horrible person. I don't think puppies, alive or dead, for any meal, are digestible.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> I would think a $2 bus ride and maybe only get a handful of things that you can carry yourself or put in a pack. But what do I know??


.................at least a two banana bus ride one way, as they would not have anything to schlepp save the grocery bags, if they brought the
re-usables. ...................perhaps the eight banana ride back, as they have a bunch of stuff to schlepp.

We have a bag tax in the Capital of Your Nation, so you must bring reusables, unless you want to give Phil Mendelson a nickel. Phil Mendelson gets too much of my money, as it is, so he does not need my nickel.



AnotherUberGuy said:


> All is lovely until something goes wrong.


*^^^^^^^^^^^^^^*This, THIS, THIS and *THIS**^^^^^^^^^^^^*


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Sorry, I don't buy it. As a driver you have full control on when you work. Where you work and for how long. There is no control, pressure or requests to go online. You can decide to take day off, week off, month off and ask nobody for permission. Right now in Calif AR is gone, so you can decline your heart out. There is no mechanmism where Uber asks you to work certain days or hours. We are IC.
> 
> Also, please note Calif Employment Dept does not pay unemployment benefits if one is fired for cause/crime etc. The company can FIGHT not to pay. Generally if one is deactivated at least from Uber's point of view there was cause.
> 
> ...


So if they pay you 5 bucks per minute to work peak hours, and 5 cents to work offpeak, are you still free to choose your own hours? Sure, and yet they would br controlling, pressuring, and penalizing drivers into working the hours they want you to.

This is what they do now via the consecutive streak and surge system. They incentivize drivers into working certain hours, far different than say, a freelance book editor who can work any hours because the employer doesnt care. Uber and lyft care a lot when you work, and their pay system reflects it.


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

AnotherUberGuy said:


> This is actually a very interesting perspective. A lot of drivers seem to think that riders set out to actively screw uber drivers by commiting the horrible act of asking to be picked up from the store with their groceries. When that's likely not the case at all. Uber offers a ride for 5 bucks. Uber doesn't say anything about carrying cargo. They have no other way to get to and from the store. Why wouldn't you use this cheap transportation service? I certainly would if I was in such a situation. The fact that it is unfavorable to the driver isn't their fault.
> 
> Now with that said, I am in the camp who cancels all rides from stores, and I love to read these stories of how any store-canceler is a horrible person who hates people and eats puppies for breakfast. No, I'm not, I just choose not to work for $4/hr, which is what you make on these 30-45 grocery store experiences that pay minimum fare. I am happy to help out less fortunate people, but not in the context of driving uber.
> 
> How did these people get to and from the store in the days before Uber?


For the people who like making a market based argument about the gig economy, this is the market responding by deeming the rides unprofitable. Uber/Lyft should pay a fair rate to make this worthwhile so the market will respond by answering these trips. I'll never knowingly work against my own interest. Contractors who are a part of marketplace that connects drivers to riders should be able to see the details of the their engagement to see if it's profitable and will work within their schedules. If not, pay me the same rate as a cab so I don't waste time watching someone unload groceries.


----------



## Jacob THE DRIVER (Dec 4, 2016)

Dekero said:


> REPEAT after me... NOT MY @@@@ING PROBLEM.. I OWN A CAR... SO IM GOOD


Lmao that's cold bro&#128561;


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


This was me last night but have them set their groceries outside your vehicle. Not my first choice for a trip, but why not be nice and move on down the line. At least they didn't vomit on you


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dropking said:


> are you still free to choose your own hours


if the 'you' is me, then I work my hours based on my schedule. Surge, no surge, rain or shine, etc etc. Nothing Uber does effects what hours (or days) I go online. I should note in my home area there is never a surge at the hours I drive. How could Uber pressure me? Lure me with a surge in my burb? Only if during hours I was already working. 
I'm freelance to the max.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> if the 'you' is me, then I work my hours based on my schedule. Surge, no surge, rain or shine, etc etc. Nothing Uber does effects what hours (or days) I go online. I should note in my home area there is never a surge at the hours I drive. How could Uber pressure me? Lure me with a surge in my burb? Only if during hours I was already working.
> I'm freelance to the max.


Amatuers....&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Amatuers..


Listen Mister Softie: Not all of us feel the need to CHASE the surge; CHASE events. We simply don't care. We already worked WE have plenty of 'unearned income' and we have wife unit who works. We are retired from 'working'. Driving is a breeze and more for the schedule and get us out of the house (and avoid chores). 
So nar and biteme. &#129372;


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


Look, they don't come up that often, do your civic duty and just take them. You'll still do fine at the end of the week.

I don't get mad at such people, and I'm definitely not concerned about tips, it's a losing battle, just roll with the punches.

The best thing you can do is figure on another way to earn a living, one that pays.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> Look, they don't come up that often, do your civic duty and just take them. You'll still do fine at the end of the week.
> 
> I don't get mad at such people, and I'm definitely not concerned about tips, it's a losing battle, just roll with the punches.
> 
> The best thing you can do is figure on another way to earn a living, one that pays.


Yeah I really don't understand all the griping. I can practically count on one hand all the grocery carts I've had in four years. It usually takes no more than 30 seconds to load them up and about the same to unload. It's just not that much of an issue. More often than not people coming out of a grocery store are carrying their bags.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I can practically count on one hand all the grocery carts I've had in four years. More often than not people coming out of a grocery store are carrying their bags.


At most of the urban grocery stores closer to the core, the overwhelming majority of the people have only one or two bags; occasionally three. If they are hailing a cab, they might have them on the ground while they are raising their hand. If they called one, or summoned either a cab or TNC car by application (you can summon a cab by application, here; even on Uber), usually they have the bags in hand when you get there. The most that I must do when I show up, as a rule, no matter which car I am driving, is get out and either open the door or the trunk. If all that the customer has is one bag, usually that customer already has opened the door by the time that I have the car in PARK and am going for my door.

The grocery jobs in the city, be they near the core or even in commercial strips in the residential areas pay. On occasion, I will get a full cart or even several carts at grocery stores in the residential areas, but even there, most of the customers have three bags or less. In the cab, usually, they tip. There is one particular classification that does not always tip, although their employers do give them money to tip the cab driver when they send the member of this classification to the grocery store. They pocket the tip.

It is rare that you get a tip in the TNC car, regardless of where you fetch them or how many bags they have.

The suburbs are a different story. I did do two stints driving a cab in the suburbs. The jobs did not pay, there. We used to hate the groceries when we hacked in the suburbs. The tips were few and those that we did get were paltry. Legally, at the time, you could charge for any grocery bags in excess of two, and we did. This used to cause arguments, even when you notified them before you lifted a finger.

In the TNC car, it is mixed. At times, the groceries do pay; at times they do not. I do them, regardless. I do not get too many of them.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> Look, they don't come up that often, do your civic duty and just take them. You'll still do fine at the end of the week.
> 
> I don't get mad at such people, and I'm definitely not concerned about tips, it's a losing battle, just roll with the punches.
> 
> The best thing you can do is figure on another way to earn a living, one that pays.


Its a losing battle so dont fight it. Ignore the pings!



Coachman said:


> Yeah I really don't understand all the griping. I can practically count on one hand all the grocery carts I've had in four years. It usually takes no more than 30 seconds to load them up and about the same to unload. It's just not that much of an issue. More often than not people coming out of a grocery store are carrying their bags.


Ha ha! Listen to yourself! Driving in and out of a busy walmart parking lot, attempting to find pax, then illegally parking while you load groceries (did you say you load them?? Lol), is not a 30 second endeavor you silly goose!

Ignore grocery store pings.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dropking said:


> Ignore grocery store pings


Not sure why. I've had them and so far they either have nothing (employee?) or a single bag. I certainly don't memorize every grocery store etc in my area and wouldn't care. They have bags I'd help load; gets me out of the car. It's just another ping. sheesh.


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Yeah I really don't understand all the griping. I can practically count on one hand all the grocery carts I've had in four years. It usually takes no more than 30 seconds to load them up and about the same to unload. It's just not that much of an issue. More often than not people coming out of a grocery store are carrying their bags.


So you can count the carts you've had in four years on one hand, I'm kicking off shoes to use my hands and toes to count all the grocery carts I've had in 8 months. Maybe it's a market thing, maybe it's the time of day I drive, maybe it's just luck, but for me it's turned a situation I'm not gonna deal with anymore. I'm a private contractor choosing the jobs that are the most profitable for me, not a public volunteer.

I'll do my part and make sure there's plenty of these low fare grocery pickups out there for those of you with no problems with 'em.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


That's what the Lyft rating 3 stars or less, Uber "my passenger was rude" is for. You'll never see the again.

Into every life a little shyt must fall.



Classical Telecaster said:


> You don't.
> 
> And thanks for helping me maintain my 5.0 rating by looking pretty decent compared to drivers who despise their passengers.


If you have a 5.0 rating you must be talking about Lyft. You can be a meth-head who hasn't bathed in a week driving a rusted out Camry and have a 5.0 rating.


----------



## MajorBummer (Aug 10, 2019)

Dekero said:


> If $5 bux is too much for them... Let them take the bus or ride a bike... This aint a @@@@ing charity... Im running a business... I refuse to pick up groceries.. not happening.


In my area buses only allow 2 shopping bags on the bus.go figure


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Hey I work with low income and first generation families, also volunteer two year of full time volunteering. When I drive uber most of the time I am running a business. Key in business is to maximize profit. Sure once in while it's nice to do favor, but 80% of grocery run are short and with lots of groceries. It makes business sense to avoid this rides because no income is to be made. This is business and not charity. If u want to provide charity go volunteer on your time.


Ah, bullshit. I take grocery runs all the time. I turn the ride on when I get out of the car to help load the groceries. I turn the ride off when I have helped them unload and I've driven away. And I love the che-ching when the tip shows up. Even better when they duke me a five in cash money.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> Ah, bullshit. I take grocery runs all the time. I turn the ride on when I get out of the car to help load the groceries. I turn the ride off when I have helped them unload and I've driven away. And I love the che-ching when the tip shows up. Even better when they duke me a five in cash money.


It's not bs when most member agree with it... hey if grocery works for you... go do your charity work. Maybe your market is exception but most markets seem to behave as such.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> It's not bs when most member agree with it.


ha. forum members who post do not, in any way, represent the population of RS drivers.


----------



## Jumpin Jim (Mar 4, 2018)

I was just wondering if anyone has studied the TOS to know what we contractually agreed to do regarding “cargo.” We obviously need 4 available seats w/seatbelts for X. What about cargo or use of trunk space? Anyone know?


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Maybe you didn't get a tip because you didn't help them? Maybe you didn't get a tip because they are on a fixed income and can't afford it? If two people are buying a ton of groceries, then it's probably for the entire month. If your portion of the fare was $2.29, then it may have cost them $5 or more. That's huge when you don't have a lot of money, but need to eat.
> 
> I help everyone with their bags. I draw the line at going up to the 2nd floor, but I'll help get close enough. They appreciate it but I'm secretly just trying to speed things up. LOL I even got a tip from a pax who I KNEW couldn't afford it, but she did it because I helped. Bless her heart.


You seem like a white knight pax apologist. I did the exact same thing here for a couple and their baby. .3 mile ride. And helped with groceries. Got slammed with a one*. Maybe bc I'm white?



Don'tchasethesurge said:


> Just don't do grocery pick up period... problem solve.


The "just dont" crowd doesn't make any sense. What do you want me to do just sit there and repeatedly get pinged which screws my acceptance rate? Avoid grocery stores? Stores of any kind? Literally dive back to the suburbs wasting gas and time just to ensure that nobody is just finished shopping. What a joke.



Classical Telecaster said:


> I get probably five grocery runs a week. Happy to do it for these people. It is a service they need.


Yea I love paying taxes for welfare bc I choose to work!


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


It wasn't that cheap of a trip for them. Here in Pittsburgh, the minimum riders pay is $7.37.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> It wasn't that cheap of a trip for them. Here in Pittsburgh, the minimum riders pay is $7.37.


But they aren't paying for it. They are on subsidized housing, cash assistance and food stamps.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

steeplechaser33 said:


> But they aren't paying for it.


and we know that how? Seems like an opinion vs fact. I understand those drivers who really really don't want to get out of their cars to assist a pax for =anything= ever. That is their choice. Luckily there are enough drivers that =somebody= will take that ping and they will assist if needed. 
Me, I don't care where the ping is as long as it is in my burb and doesn't exceed how far I'm willing to drive for a pu. I don't judge a pax on the pu or destination. My grocery store PU, I think, have been mostly employees; no bag, no nothing. About the only PU address I looked at sideways was a plastic surgery in strip mall. And yes, she needed help IN the car and help OUT of the car. No tip, too. OH well. Next ping.


----------



## steeplechaser33 (Mar 27, 2017)

And the poster knows that a 7$ ride is a lot for them how?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MajorBummer said:


> In my area buses only allow 2 shopping bags on the bus.go figure


Well then they could always Play ADULT and buy a car like the rest of society.. of course thats just my thoughts. .


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

Dekero said:


> Well then they could always Play ADULT and buy a car like the rest of society.. of course thats just my thoughts. .


Or just get the crap delivered to their front doors like almost everyone else without a car. If you can afford an Uber, you can afford to have things delivered to you.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Don'tchasethesurge said:


> It's not bs when most member agree with it... hey if grocery works for you... go do your charity work. Maybe your market is exception but most markets seem to behave as such.


It ain't charity work, which is why I called bullshit. It's a ride, just like any other. We are there to provide a service, and if I provide a little extra service, I usually get a little extra tip. All good.


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> How would they get a boatload of groceries on a BUS?!! And yeah, some people don't have a lot budgeted for transportation to and from the grocery store each month. Especially when it comes to large hauls. It's easier and quicker to just help.


Has uber/lyft been around forever? How did they possibly do things before?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

astros1969 said:


> Has uber/lyft been around forever? How did they possibly do things before?


It feels like forever.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

astros1969 said:


> Has uber/lyft been around forever?


Long enough for people to forget that there was an inconvenient 'before' time. And since people tend to forget what is most convenient to forget, they believe that YES RS has indeed been around forever. lmao


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

astros1969 said:


> Has uber/lyft been around forever? How did they possibly do things before?


Here in Pittsburgh, Jitneys hung out, and still hang out, in grocery store parking lots soliciting rides. Although it was and is technically against the law, to be an unlicensed cab, they do it right in front of the police and no one really cares. In fact, jitneys are largely celebrated, August Wilson wrote a play about them.

There were, of course, a few grocery stores in nice areas that people were successful in getting ordinary licensed cabs out of- but not so much. Grocery trips are short and often go right into the heart of the Ghetto.

I took a jitney several times when I lived on the North Side from the Cedar Ave. Giant Eagle- worked out smooth as silk.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


Whenever a pax turns my vehicle into a personal moving van, everything they put in it gets instantly deposited onto the curb where I dropped them off. Yes, I'll get out of the vehicle and help unload the stuff...right on the ground beside my vehicle. I do this very quickly, so they get the point that I'm not here to help carry their groceries into their house.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

All I know is I have never had good luck on a grocery store pickups. No tip, can't remember ever getting one for helping with bags. Not only that, for some reason rude and/or entitled people get in my car on these occasions. One was really bad news, she gave me a one star and I did the same to her. I knew all along this bitter, angry woman would give me or any driver a bad rating. Do as you please, but I cancel these trips in a heartbeat.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Ya another trick is them going to a shopping area and putting the address of the next door sporting goods store. Surprise, at grocery store with 30 bags. Got that one time, this last time I caught it and canceled before heading that way. No guarantee it was the grocery store as sometimes it is an employee taking a ride but not going to chance it. I'm not a delivery service. Uber/Lyft should have a place in the app to report how many bags you transported. 50cents a bag would be a good amount.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

lowcountry dan said:


> All I know is I have never had good luck on a grocery store pickups.


I've gotten several good ones that I can remember. Once I got a 25 mile ride from Walmart... then 25 mile return trip. I picked up a lady from a Kroger once. She had a basket full of groceries. It was a short ride then helped her carry them to her kitchen. At that point she changed the destination to her dentist's office 20 miles away. Along the way I stopped at a BBQ place for her to pick up lunch. That was another five minutes. I think she tipped. I don't really remember.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

[QUOTE="jfinks, post: 5694452, member: 82925Uber/Lyft should have a place in the app to report how many bags you transported. 50cents a bag would be a good amount.[/QUOTE]

..........except that they would pocket it and give you zero...................


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> How would they get a boatload of groceries on a BUS?!! And yeah, some people don't have a lot budgeted for transportation to and from the grocery store each month. Especially when it comes to large hauls. It's easier and quicker to just help.


I suggest seeing a therapist about your masochism.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

I have a question. 

Would you take an airport run complete with luggage, but refuse a grocery pick up because of the bags?


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Well in general airport rides for me are far longer in duration and profitability (generally on a highway for more miles travelled per minute) than a grocery run on surface streets, which is generally less than 5 miles.

Also with airport luggage we may be talking about 4 to 6 bags max which are simply deposited at the departure level. There's no need to help them carry dozens of bags into house/up the stairs/maybe help them load the fridge.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Nate5Star said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Would you take an airport run complete with luggage, but refuse a grocery pick up because of the bags?


Big difference here. I usually get tipped for luggage, I never get tipped for grocery bags. Just my personal experience. .


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> I suggest seeing a therapist about your masochism.


 Masochism? Me calculating that things will go quicker if I help is not masochism. But what do you call the driver who sits in his car fuming at the pax for having the nerve of not being a long trip?


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

Nate5Star said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Would you take an airport run complete with luggage, but refuse a grocery pick up because of the bags?


Let's see, grocery stores involve waiting to load sometimes over 20 grocery bags while blocking traffic, driving two miles for a $2.29 ride, pulling up to an apartment complex with the closest parking space 30 yards from their front door. Zero tip.

Airport runs in my area are usually about 30-40 miles, the pax brings one or two bags to the back of my car, I unload for them at the airport in less than 10 seconds, usually get a good tip. Some of these rides in my market turn out to be $50+ rides.

Let me think about which one is better...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Mikeh013 said:


> Let's see, grocery stores involve waiting to load sometimes over 20 grocery bags while blocking traffic...


I get a kick out of how long some drivers seem to think it takes to load and unload groceries. Someone posted, I think in this thread, that it took them 15 minutes to load and unload a cart of groceries. Really?

Try doing a mind game here... pretend for a second that you're picking a bag of groceries out of a cart and putting it in your car. What does that take you? Maybe a second and a half? Two at most? Now consider that most of us able bodied adults can handle at least two bags at a time. So 20 bags of groceries literally take no more than about 15 to 30 seconds to load. Maybe 40 if you're a slow poke. All this exaggeration is ridiculous.

And the front of a grocery store is designed for pickups. Everybody does it. Nobody is going to honk at you because you're "blocking traffic."


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Mikeh013 said:


> Lyft ping takes me to the local HEB (grocery store) today. As luck would have it, I hit the grocery bag jackpot, but only after a little deception from the pax. Tell me if you've seen this before - you roll up and scan the folks waiting outside by the entrance, ready to cancel and Mario Andretti it out if they're pushing a buggy of groceries. Your passenger waves you down, but they're (apparently) alone and no cart. After the normal rider/passenger exchange, their partner comes out of nowhere with a poop-ton of groceries and starts loading them into the car. They've figured some of us out and are now using tricks to get their ride.
> 
> Before some of you beat me up and call me insensitive, this was a $2.29 ride. Not only did this cost me time waiting on them to load, but they also lived in an apartment complex, 2nd floor, no close parking. Spent at least 15 minutes watching husband and wife carry bags to their apartment. No tip, no thank you for your time, nothing. I'm sure they knew I was a little pissed but didn't care, got their cheap weekly grocery shopping trip out of the way for the week.


I do these trips. Its not usually a big deal unless they buy in bulk. It only takes a minute or two to load and unload a cartful of bags. Not every trip is gonna be a big payout. But these aren't really going to kill you.


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

Coachman said:


> I get a kick out of how long some drivers seem to think it takes to load and unload groceries. Someone posted, I think in this thread, that it took them 15 minutes to load and unload a cart of groceries. Really?
> 
> Try doing a mind game here... pretend for a second that you're picking a bag of groceries out of a cart and putting it in your car. What does that take you? Maybe a second and a half? Two at most? Now consider that most of us able bodied adults can handle at least two bags at a time. So 20 bags of groceries literally take no more than about 15 to 30 seconds to load. Maybe 40 if you're a slow poke. All this exaggeration is ridiculous.
> 
> And the front of a grocery store is designed for pickups. Everybody does it. Nobody is going to honk at you because you're "blocking traffic."


Are you hiding in the bushes timing me? I said 15 minutes in an earlier post because in that situation the couple lived in an apartment that was interior facing from the parking lot. They each took maybe 4 bags each and walked them to their apt rather than just setting them down to get unloaded and me back on my way. These people had six gallons of milk alone, not counting the approximate 30 other bags, so yes...it took OVER 15 minutes to unload.

Is it hard to understand that situations and circumstances might be different for each ride? I've had super easy store pickups where I never got out of the car. Seems like those are the more rare occasions though, so I choose to avoid them so super-speedy and obviously nicer drivers like you can enjoy them. Merry Christmas.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mikeh013 said:


> Are you hiding in the bushes timing me? I said 15 minutes in an earlier post because in that situation the couple lived in an apartment that was interior facing from the parking lot. They each took maybe 4 bags each and walked them to their apt rather than just setting them down to get unloaded and me back on my way. These people had six gallons of milk alone, not counting the approximate 30 other bags, so yes...it took OVER 15 minutes to unload.
> 
> Is it hard to understand that situations and circumstances might be different for each ride? I've had super easy store pickups where I never got out of the car. Seems like those are the more rare occasions though, so I choose to avoid them so super-speedy and obviously nicer drivers like you can enjoy them. Merry Christmas.


You can be a "nice" driver who values your time enough to say "your apartment isn't near the parking spot. I have another ride that I need to drive to. Let me help you get your bags out of the car." There is no point in driving people for a living if you can't communicate your own interests.


----------



## KobeWanKenobi (Feb 23, 2019)

Not exactly a grocery pick up.... but rather a grocery run.
Picked up this couple from an apartment complex this morning.
Turned out to be a round trip run from pick up location to grocery, then back to pick up location.
A mile each way.... two miles round trip. 
It's xmas morning, so I felt playing nice today.
These two doesn't have any xmas spirit at all. They just seem so mad and miserable with life.

Dropped them off in front of the store and the guy said "where would you be?".
Told em' I will just park at the nearest spot available which was just a few steps away. Parking lot was almost empty.
Then the woman said, "Don't be going anywhere, I do not want to order another ride".
Not a word of "please" or a pleasant smile.
Now I know I am dealing with a couple of miserable, entitled low life pax.

Must have dozed off and turned out 17 minutes had passed and no sign of these two.
I was going to send em' a message and cancel, but now I see em' walking towards me with a cart full of groceries.
Seven plastic bags in all. Popped the trunk and let em load their stuff.

Got back to their apt and I offered to help them unload their stuff.
Not a word of acknowledgement or thanks.
I still helped and brought some of their stuff to the front door while they both just waited at the entrance for they know the bags I was
going to bring to them was the last three.

Hey, I had the means, I had the opportunity and I took it.
I removed a carton of Marlboro and a package of Reese's from their bags and they stayed in my trunk.

Am I wrong? Either way, I don't give a flying %#@!

Total fare I received was $10.29 for 2.10 miles and 38 minutes of travel and wait time.
You guessed it, no tip. No thank you, no have a Merry Christmas....
But the Resse's was good and these Marlboro taste real gooood.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Maybe you didn't get a tip because you didn't help them? Maybe you didn't get a tip because they are on a fixed income and can't afford it? If two people are buying a ton of groceries, then it's probably for the entire month. If your portion of the fare was $2.29, then it may have cost them $5 or more. That's huge when you don't have a lot of money, but need to eat.
> 
> I help everyone with their bags. I draw the line at going up to the 2nd floor, but I'll help get close enough. They appreciate it but I'm secretly just trying to speed things up. LOL I even got a tip from a pax who I KNEW couldn't afford it, but she did it because I helped. Bless her heart.


What percentage are the bosses taking off your fares these days?


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Mikeh013 said:


> Are you hiding in the bushes timing me? I said 15 minutes in an earlier post because in that situation the couple lived in an apartment that was interior facing from the parking lot. They each took maybe 4 bags each and walked them to their apt rather than just setting them down to get unloaded and me back on my way. These people had six gallons of milk alone, not counting the approximate 30 other bags, so yes...it took OVER 15 minutes to unload.
> 
> Is it hard to understand that situations and circumstances might be different for each ride? I've had super easy store pickups where I never got out of the car. Seems like those are the more rare occasions though, so I choose to avoid them so super-speedy and obviously nicer drivers like you can enjoy them. Merry Christmas.


Jeez. In that 15 minutes while you waited for TWO people to load and unload you could have gotten another trip OR cut the load-unload time down to mere SECONDS. I don't think they expected you to walk their groceries to their front door. Just help them get all of it INTO and OUT of your car. However, I doubt you stopped the meter when they arrived home, so you were paid for waiting.



simont23 said:


> What percentage are the bosses taking off your fares these days?


I don't concern myself with that, to be honest. If I did I don't think I'd be driving (too depressing). I keep a spreadsheet on the things I can control and trying to get Uber to do the right thing isn't one of them. I would happily take 10 grocery trips with BAGS over the short trips in and out of Houstons Medical Center during rush hour.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I never take supermarket calls SPECIALLY if they’re shared rides. Riders need to be time efficient at all times, no excuses!


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Mikeh013 said:


> Are you hiding in the bushes timing me? I said 15 minutes in an earlier post because in that situation the couple lived in an apartment that was interior facing from the parking lot. They each took maybe 4 bags each and walked them to their apt rather than just setting them down to get unloaded and me back on my way. These people had six gallons of milk alone, not counting the approximate 30 other bags, so yes...it took OVER 15 minutes to unload.
> 
> Is it hard to understand that situations and circumstances might be different for each ride? I've had super easy store pickups where I never got out of the car. Seems like those are the more rare occasions though, so I choose to avoid them so super-speedy and obviously nicer drivers like you can enjoy them. Merry Christmas.


You should have asked them to empty the trunk so you could move on to the next trip.

There's no reason for you to sit there longer than it takes to put their bags on the walkway.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Jeez. In that 15 minutes while you waited for TWO people to load and unload you could have gotten another trip OR cut the load-unload time down to mere SECONDS. I don't think they expected you to walk their groceries to their front door. Just help them get all of it INTO and OUT of your car. However, I doubt you stopped the meter when they arrived home, so you were paid for waiting.
> 
> 
> I don't concern myself with that, to be honest. If I did I don't think I'd be driving (too depressing). I keep a spreadsheet on the things I can control and trying to get Uber to do the right thing isn't one of them. I would happily take 10 grocery trips with BAGS over the short trips in and out of Houstons Medical Center during rush hour.


That tells me that you don't even know what your turnover per shift, per mile, per hour, per week, per month, per year is. How can you run a business like that? There is only one reason Uber doesn't want you to know their cut. Which has been going up and up since they started talking to Lyft and they started jacking up their fares together, and their share of your work.


----------



## Howie428Uber (Mar 4, 2016)

I once picked up a couple of guys who had ordered an XL who had so much stuff they had to leave some of it behind because it wouldn't physically fit into my car. They were doing the weekly shop of a river tug boat. Fortunately it was a quiet Wednesday and they were headed 10 miles the way I wanted to go, so the extra time didn't bother me much.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

simont23 said:


> That tells me that you don't even know what your turnover per shift, per mile, per hour, per week, per month, per year is. How can you run a business like that? There is only one reason Uber doesn't want you to know their cut. Which has been going up and up since they started talking to Lyft and they started jacking up their fares together, and their share of your work.


Dude, I KNOW that their cut is horrible. I used to drive a cab and I know that they could EASILY raise their base fare and still take a chunk out of the cab business. That they don't is stupid. But I refuse to subject myself to the actual calculations down to the penny because I'll stop driving if I do. Someone accused me of being a masochist because I helped with bags, but calculating how much you are being screwed over down to the penny is what a true masochist does.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

simont23 said:


> That tells me that you don't even know what your turnover per shift, per mile, per hour, per week, per month, per year is. How can you run a business like that? There is only one reason Uber doesn't want you to know their cut. Which has been going up and up since they started talking to Lyft and they started jacking up their fares together, and their share of your work.


Help me out here. Let's say you start your shift in the burbs. You turn on the app and head toward a busy area 17-miles east toward the city. At 20 minutes you get a request for a 6 minute trip NW, 3 minutes to pickup. Your estimated wait between pings is 8 minutes. What does the business model say to do here?


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Coachman said:


> Help me out here. Let's say you start your shift in the burbs. You turn on the app and head toward a busy area 17-miles east toward the city. At 20 minutes you get a request for a 6 minute trip NW, 3 minutes to pickup. Your estimated wait between pings is 8 minutes. What does the business model say to do here?


I think you are saying that if you had an accurate representation of what was going on between you and Uber then you wouldn't drive for them. What sort of statement is that? What sort of life do you lead that could possibly say that what you are doing is rational? How does Uber ever find a driver? How did Travis trick everyone, including you, into making him literally a billionaire? If you drivers had just applied a little basic business sense and research then Uber would never have even got started, let alone be in a position to use up all the money that suckers have lent them and invested with them. When Uber grinds to a halt, everyone will say, what were we thinking, and all the preexisting taxi companies will just carry on, and grow back up to where they would have been if Uber had never temporarily disrupted things. Don't forget, most of the old taxi companies have not gone broke, they have just shrunk, or stayed the same size, instead of growing.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Dude, I KNOW that their cut is horrible. I used to drive a cab and I know that they could EASILY raise their base fare and still take a chunk out of the cab business. That they don't is stupid. But I refuse to subject myself to the actual calculations down to the penny because I'll stop driving if I do. Someone accused me of being a masochist because I helped with bags, but calculating how much you are being screwed over down to the penny is what a true masochist does.


Even if they raise their base fares for the riders you think they'll turn around and spin that money back to you?

nah.

they came up with the uber rewards system!!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

simont23 said:


> I think you are saying that if you had an accurate representation of what was going on between you and Uber then you wouldn't drive for them. What sort of statement is that? What sort of life do you lead that could possibly say that what you are doing is rational? How does Uber ever find a driver? How did Travis trick everyone, including you, into making him literally a billionaire? If you drivers had just applied a little basic business sense and research then Uber would never have even got started, let alone be in a position to use up all the money that suckers have lent them and invested with them. When Uber grinds to a halt, everyone will say, what were we thinking, and all the preexisting taxi companies will just carry on, and grow back up to where they would have been if Uber had never temporarily disrupted things. Don't forget, most of the old taxi companies have not gone broke, they have just shrunk, or stayed the same size, instead of growing.


That's what I thought.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

simont23 said:


> you drivers


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Even if they raise their base fares for the riders you think they'll turn around and spin that money back to you?
> 
> nah.
> 
> they came up with the uber rewards system!!


Are you saying that IF they raised their base fares and didn't turn around and give the drivers some of that, that you wouldn't loudly complain?



simont23 said:


> I think you are saying that if you had an accurate representation of what was going on between you and Uber then you wouldn't drive for them. What sort of statement is that? What sort of life do you lead that could possibly say that what you are doing is rational? How does Uber ever find a driver? How did Travis trick everyone, including you, into making him literally a billionaire? If you drivers had just applied a little basic business sense and research then Uber would never have even got started, let alone be in a position to use up all the money that suckers have lent them and invested with them. When Uber grinds to a halt, everyone will say, what were we thinking, and all the preexisting taxi companies will just carry on, and grow back up to where they would have been if Uber had never temporarily disrupted things. Don't forget, most of the old taxi companies have not gone broke, they have just shrunk, or stayed the same size, instead of growing.


I think this was supposed to go to me, right? Seeing the trip breakdown may cause me to think that I'm not coming out ahead in the long run and therefore might lead to me quitting. So I don't focus on that. I choose to focus on the things within my control. When and where I start is something I can control. There are other things that I do to keep my expenses down and my earnings up and they are all intuitive. So, I don't need to calculate anything when I do this, because I know I'm making money. For example: at the end of the year I don't owe any taxes, so what I make is basically free money. So far this year my tax burden is again zero. As long as I can continue to do this, then I'll continue to work with Uber/Lyft.

I totally agree with you on Uber's business model. They could have and probably should have done a bit of research on each market and used that amount to base their fees on. They could have taken 2/3 of what the cabs charged, made money AND gotten people used to the prices. They seemed to forget that their company is software-based and not some brick and mortar. Anyone can copy software. They also seemed to forget that they don't have autonomous cars.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> View attachment 394150


Smoking is bad for your health, and will shorten your life.



whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Are you saying that IF they raised their base fares and didn't turn around and give the drivers some of that, that you wouldn't loudly complain?
> 
> 
> I think this was supposed to go to me, right? Seeing the trip breakdown may cause me to think that I'm not coming out ahead in the long run and therefore might lead to me quitting. So I don't focus on that. I choose to focus on the things within my control. When and where I start is something I can control. There are other things that I do to keep my expenses down and my earnings up and they are all intuitive. So, I don't need to calculate anything when I do this, because I know I'm making money. For example: at the end of the year I don't owe any taxes, so what I make is basically free money. So far this year my tax burden is again zero. As long as I can continue to do this, then I'll continue to work with Uber/Lyft.
> ...


Oh dear. If your tax burden is zero, then that tells us a little about your declared profit/income. You will also know your hourly rate after all your expenses. I tear my hair out over the irrational decisionmaking in driving for Uber.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Are you saying that IF they raised their base fares and didn't turn around and give the drivers some of that, that you wouldn't loudly complain?


They have no reason to raise their base fares. They bypassed base fares when they went to upfront pricing. They can charge whatever amount they want and the base fare and mile and time calculations mean nothing to them.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

simont23 said:


> Smoking is bad for your health, and will shorten your life.
> 
> 
> Oh dear. If your tax burden is zero, then that tells us a little about your declared profit/income. You will also know your hourly rate after all your expenses. I tear my hair out over the irrational decisionmaking in driving for Uber.


I don't want to go into any details here, but I'm good so long as I don't raise any red flags with the IRS. The trick is to not be too egregious with whatever you're doing or not doing. [wink]



Coachman said:


> They have no reason to raise their base fares. They bypassed base fares when they went to upfront pricing. They can charge whatever amount they want and the base fare and mile and time calculations mean nothing to them.


Okay, let me rephrase, even though I think you got the gist of my argument: "If they increased the amount that they charge the customer but did not 'spin' some of that back to the drivers, do you think the drivers wouldn't loudly complain?" Any increase would soon become common knowledge to the drivers as many of them aren't stupid.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> I don't want to go into any details here, but I'm good so long as I don't raise any red flags with the IRS. The trick is to not be too egregious with whatever you're doing or not doing. [wink]
> 
> 
> Okay, let me rephrase, even though I think you got the gist of my argument: "If they increased the amount that they charge the customer but did not 'spin' some of that back to the drivers, do you think the drivers wouldn't loudly complain?" Any increase would soon become common knowledge to the drivers as many of them aren't stupid.


Obviously, some would say that if they weren't stupid they wouldn't be driving for Uber. Uber's only hope is to make the gap between small income and large outgoings smaller. The easiest way is to increase their share of present turnover. The gross turnover stopped growing some time ago, so they can do nothing else. As people find out they have lost their competitiveness with real taxis, everyone will go back to using and driving for them. The only casualties will be the real taxis who went broke while waiting for this to happen, and the investors who made Travis and Garrett billionaires. Travis has already seen the future, and Garrett will soon follow.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Okay, let me rephrase, even though I think you got the gist of my argument: "If they increased the amount that they charge the customer but did not 'spin' some of that back to the drivers, do you think the drivers wouldn't loudly complain?" Any increase would soon become common knowledge to the drivers as many of them aren't stupid.


But that's just exactly what they've done. By switching to upfront pricing they can charge whatever they'd like and they don't have to announce a fare increase because the fare is independent from what they charge the drivers.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Maybe you didn't get a tip because you didn't help them? Maybe you didn't get a tip because they are on a fixed income and can't afford it? If two people are buying a ton of groceries, then it's probably for the entire month. If your portion of the fare was $2.29, then it may have cost them $5 or more. That's huge when you don't have a lot of money, but need to eat.
> 
> I help everyone with their bags. I draw the line at going up to the 2nd floor, but I'll help get close enough. They appreciate it but I'm secretly just trying to speed things up. LOL I even got a tip from a pax who I KNEW couldn't afford it, but she did it because I helped. Bless her heart.


I'm a notorious cheapskate when it comes to tipping, and even *I* would tip if I had a load of groceries. In any case, it seems that grocery delivery is a thing now, albeit for a higher charge than $2.29, LOL.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Maybe you didn't get a tip because you didn't help them? Maybe you didn't get a tip because they are on a fixed income and can't afford it? If two people are buying a ton of groceries, then it's probably for the entire month. If your portion of the fare was $2.29, then it may have cost them $5 or more. That's huge when you don't have a lot of money, but need to eat.
> 
> I help everyone with their bags. I draw the line at going up to the 2nd floor, but I'll help get close enough. They appreciate it but I'm secretly just trying to speed things up. LOL I even got a tip from a pax who I KNEW couldn't afford it, but she did it because I helped. Bless her heart.


I'm a notorious cheapskate when it comes to tipping, and even *I* would tip if I had a load of groceries. In any case, it seems that grocery delivery is a thing now, albeit for a higher charge than $2.29, LOL.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

simont23 said:


> Obviously, some would say that if they weren't stupid they wouldn't be driving for Uber. Uber's only hope is to make the gap between small income and large outgoings smaller. The easiest way is to increase their share of present turnover. The gross turnover stopped growing some time ago, so they can do nothing else. As people find out they have lost their competitiveness with real taxis, everyone will go back to using and driving for them. The only casualties will be the real taxis who went broke while waiting for this to happen, and the investors who made Travis and Garrett billionaires. Travis has already seen the future, and Garrett will soon follow.


I disagree. Most people can figure out if they are being screwed or not. And most people are able to figure out ways to make every job work for them. If you can't figure out how to make driving for Uber work for you, then yeah, you're pretty stupid. But after that first week, most have. There wouldn't be as many people driving if they hadn't.

As a former taxi driver, I would pick Uber over them just for the lack of hassle. There are just too many hoops. I didn't have to do anything extra when I started driving for Uber. With the cab company, I had to sit in class for a week, take a test at a city department, get a background check done, a physical done and pass a safety course. I even had to get certified to drive a cab with wheelchair capabilities.

Each day I would have to go to the cab company and hope that they had a car I could drive. Or I could sign on to purchase the car at basically double the price of that they paid for it. I'd have to physically go back to the lot to pay their daily or weekly fees. I don't know if things have changed or if they've streamlined it, but it wasn't better than Uber. If Uber really wanted to put them out of business they'd pay the drivers more. More money, less hassle? Who would drive for a taxi company?


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Maybe you didn't get a tip because you didn't help them? Maybe you didn't get a tip because they are on a fixed income and can't afford it? If two people are buying a ton of groceries, then it's probably for the entire month. If your portion of the fare was $2.29, then it may have cost them $5 or more. That's huge when you don't have a lot of money, but need to eat.
> 
> I help everyone with their bags. I draw the line at going up to the 2nd floor, but I'll help get close enough. They appreciate it but I'm secretly just trying to speed things up. LOL I even got a tip from a pax who I KNEW couldn't afford it, but she did it because I helped. Bless her heart.


I could not have said it any better, thank you.



Classical Telecaster said:


> You clearly have a genuine love for mankind. It's really great when the Uber wealthy look at the less fortunate ones and are willing to take a couple minutes from their business and lend a hand.
> 
> Karma does happen. I had a woman who loaded my car with her groceries and than had her passel of kids unload it at the rental mobile home. It was a $3 ride and neither expected nor received a tip. Wished them Merry Christmas as I drove to my next fare which was $12.92 on the app plus a $20 tip. Merry Christmas to me.
> 
> It is a service business and I treat it that way. The money will follow.


I wish there was a way in the app to thank the passenger! Some tips are really worth it. I had a woman with 3 young kids in the car. They had already been on the road for awhile when I picked them up at the boat terminal. Another hour and a half to the final destination with me. The kids were great considering. I apparently showed her a kindness or 2 ( I was told that after I told my brother the whole story ) and got a $100 tip. The fare was $198. I think she paid Goober like $265. Was a nice night.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

simont23 said:


> Smoking is bad for your health, and will shorten your life.


It's a, I say, it's a joke, son (/Foghorn Leghorn)

Scene from a movie you never saw, apparently.


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Maybe you didn't get a tip because you didn't help them? Maybe you didn't get a tip because they are on a fixed income and can't afford it? If two people are buying a ton of groceries, then it's probably for the entire month. If your portion of the fare was $2.29, then it may have cost them $5 or more. That's huge when you don't have a lot of money, but need to eat.
> 
> I help everyone with their bags. I draw the line at going up to the 2nd floor, but I'll help get close enough. They appreciate it but I'm secretly just trying to speed things up. LOL I even got a tip from a pax who I KNEW couldn't afford it, but she did it because I helped. Bless her heart.


Know what my family did when we immigrated to this country with no money and no car and we had to go shopping? WALK! The horror!



Benjamin M said:


> Had almost the exact same scenario. Except I ran groceries up to their apartment with them. I knew I wasn't going to get a tip, they were in the hood.
> 
> Why? I wanted to get a move on and needed exercise. While they did not tip, they were appreciative.


Yikes, weren't you worried your car would be gone by the time you got back down from the apartment?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Yikes, weren't you worried your car would be gone by the time you got back down from the apartment?


Proximity lock and push to start, nope. 5 ft from my car and it locks automatically.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Each day I would have to go to the cab company and hope that they had a car I could drive. Or I could sign on to purchase the car at basically double the price of that they paid for it. I'd have to physically go back to the lot to pay their daily or weekly fees. I don't know if things have changed or if they've streamlined it, but it wasn't better than Uber. If Uber really wanted to put them out of business they'd pay the drivers more. More money, less hassle? Who would drive for a taxi company?


Some of those issues have gone away, the company i drive for has cars sitting around rotting so there's no praying they have a car. And it's more money, less hassle once you account for keeping your car from falling apart, with current rates.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

steeplechaser33 said:


> Got slammed with a one*. Maybe bc I'm white?


No, it's because you have an attitude about people who aren't.

How do I know this? Because if you didn't, you wouldn't have concluded that you got that 1 star because of your race.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> Know what my family did when we immigrated to this country with no money and no car and we had to go shopping? WALK! The horror!
> 
> 
> Yikes, weren't you worried your car would be gone by the time you got back down from the apartment?


Some people aren't capable of walking otherwise they'd do it. So don't compare your able-bodied legs to everyone else.


----------



## Uruber (Apr 18, 2016)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> How would they get a boatload of groceries on a BUS?!! And yeah, some people don't have a lot budgeted for transportation to and from the grocery store each month. Especially when it comes to large hauls. It's easier and quicker to just help.


I just have a question....how do you think people survived before Uber and Lyft? Would they take a Taxi to carry their groceries? No, they didn't, if there was not market close by they would take a bus with their groceries if they didn't have a vehicle or anyone to help them with a ride. Back in the days when we used to make good money in this business (for those that have been long enough), I would take one of this once in a while to help like you said, but in this days, with what we get and with the cost of gas? I mean I am sorry but I am trying to feed my family and survive.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> So no opinion should be allowed on here but the haters opinion? Sorry I made you feel "forced."


You say haters, we say realists.



whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Some people aren't capable of walking otherwise they'd do it. So don't compare your able-bodied legs to everyone else.


That's a very small portion of our passengers.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You say haters, we say realists.
> 
> 
> That's a very small portion of our passengers.


Reality is not parking close to grocery stores. Easiest way to avoid grocery pings. That's probably the reason I have had so few. Walmart isn't included in my strategy.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You say haters, we say realists.
> 
> 
> That's a very small portion of our passengers.


True.



Uruber said:


> I just have a question....how do you think people survived before Uber and Lyft? Would they take a Taxi to carry their groceries? No, they didn't, if there was not market close by they would take a bus with their groceries if they didn't have a vehicle or anyone to help them with a ride. Back in the days when we used to make good money in this business (for those that have been long enough), I would take one of this once in a while to help like you said, but in this days, with what we get and with the cost of gas? I mean I am sorry but I am trying to feed my family and survive.


When I drove a cab, some drivers would park at the grocery store on or around the first week of every month, for obvious reasons. They'd pick people up and (depending on how far they were going) do it for a set fee. Once they dropped off, they'd return to the store. Barring that, people would ask a family member to take them. But that family member may or may not have been reliable. And they would often charge an arm and a leg. Still, others would take a standing basket and to and from the store. There are also senior citizen programs at various public housing (projects) who will set aside a day to take seniors to and from the store. Still, others had a caravan of kids each with a bag, walking the groceries back home. The local grocery chain here, Fiesta, allows people to take their carts off-site. Those who couldn't do that had it rough.

I'm not having any difficulty feeding my family by picking up grocery trips. I'm not having any difficulty feeding my family by helping them get their groceries out of my car. The more hands, the quicker it'll be. And if you're at the store and they aren't going far from the store, then you're not using that much gas.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> helping them get their groceries out of my car


Overall, I've had _okay_ experiences with grocery store runs. Most of these trips for me have been a handful of bags, to where I don't even have to pop the trunk, they board/leave with them in hand.

The bigger trips, yes, I've gotten out of the car to help them load/unload them, admittedly primarily due to concern they'll scratch/dent/etc. my vehicle with their shopping cart (I had one lady push it and dragged it along the back quarter panel, leaving a scratch of about 10 to 15 inches, which Uber denied the claim for) or canned goods (cars just aren't built like they used to be). So, no, please... get your buggy away from my car and let me load them. Don't even look at my car. Just stand over there and start calculating how much you're gonna *not* tip me.

And I had one who completely thought I was the Hyatt Regency or something and as soon as I got out of the car, she just said, "oh, hi, thank you so much!" and hops in the front seat and leaves her cart which consisted of general grocery items, 2 24-packs of water, about 6 12-packs of sodas, on the curb, which started rolling towards my car, and again, out of fear of (additional) damage, I stopped it and loaded the crap myself. $5.08. No tip.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

I see Garrett has followed Travis out, as I suspected would happen.


----------

